# BACON (Extra Smoky)



## Bearcarver

*BACON (Extra Smoky)*


My tomato plants seem to be doing well, and I have been out of Belly Bacon for quite awhile, so I figured it's time to stock up for my BLTs. Got two fresh bellies (17lb 2oz) from one of my butchers, and began the process.

I got the bellies without the skin (rind). I figure I don't eat the skin, so why should I waste cure & smoke on something I'm not going to eat.
I also don't hang my Bacon, so I don't need the skin on for extra strength for hanging. I lay mine on the smoker racks.
I was going to replace the "Bacon" Step by Step in my signature with this one, but since I managed to get this one so perfectly EXTRA smoky, I'll leave the other one there too.

This one came out like the PA Dutch specialty butcher shops make theirs, only better!
I'll leave the other one there too, because this batch could easily be too smoky for some people, and the other one is very mild in the smoke department.
In my book, there is no such thing as Bacon that is too smoky, unless it has Creosote on it.
I haven't gotten creosote on anything, since I stopped trying to use that other smoke generator, and started using Todd's little miracle AMNS & AMNPS.

*First Day*
I cut each belly into 3 pieces that will fit in big zip lock bags, and weighed each piece individually.
Then I weighed out the right amount of Tender Quick (on paper plates) for each piece, and set them aside.
I rinsed each piece, dried them good with paper towels, and rubbed them good with 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of belly.
I also added between a tsp and a TBS of brown sugar with each pound of belly, after rubbing the TQ on first.
I don't mix TQ with anything prior to rubbing the meat, because I like to be able to see that I spread the TQ evenly first.
I then put each piece in it's own zip-lock bag *(along with any TQ that fell off, because the cure was measured exactly----I never throw away any cure that falls off, because that would change the amount of cure in the package. I rub them on a dinner plate, so after I put the piece of Belly in the bag, I can scrape any that fell off into the bag, with the piece of meat it was meant to be with. )*

I squeezed the extra air out, zipped them shut, and put them in the fridge. I kept the fridge between 37˚ and 38˚.
*
Calculating curing time:*
The thickest place on any of these belly pieces was just under 2".
I calculate there being 4 "half inches" in 2 inches, so that gives me the "4".
Then to that 4 (days), I add 2 more days for safety, the way I was taught.
So that would be 6 days.
I then usually add another 3 days on my own, unless I have scheduling problems that make me want to smoke a day or 2 in either direction.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
Every day, while curing, I remove the packages & flip them over, and massage them a bit.
Moisture will accumulate in the packages. I leave that in, because some of it is curing juices, and at the end of the curing process, it will nearly all be gone through reabsorption.

*On day 9,*  I removed them from the fridge, rinsed them off in cold water, and soaked them in ice water for 1 hour, to remove surface salt. Then I patted them dry, cut a couple slices, and did a fry test for salt flavor---Just right!

*Note:* *You don't have to do a Fry-Test, but once you smoke it, if it's too salty, it's too late to do anything about it!!*
I never had any TQ cured Bacon that was too Salty, but I still always do a Fry-Test.
I've never been hit by a Truck, but I still look both ways before crossing the Street!

I dry them again with paper towels, laid them out on two smoker racks, not touching each other, sprinkled black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder on them, and put the racks in the fridge over night.

*Smoking Day*
6:45 AM--------------------Preheat my MES 40 to 130˚.
7:00 AM--------------------Put meat in top 3 positions.
7:30 AM--------------------Fill my AMNS with Hickory Dust, light one end, and put it on the bars to the left of the chip burner.
7:30 AM--------------------Cut MES heat back to 120˚.
5:00 PM--------------------Bump heat up to 130˚.
7:00 PM--------------------After 11 1/2 hours of perfect smoke, my AMNS finally burned out.

I killed the power, opened the door, and took some pictures.
The 6 pieces of Bacon had internal temps that ranged from 116˚ to 123˚
Left the door open for awhile to cool down a few degrees.
Wrapped pieces individually with plastic wrap, and put in fridge for 39 hours.
Two days later, I unwrapped the pieces, took pics, and began slicing.
I only got one plateful sliced, and I realized I forgot to put in freezer for awhile before slicing.
They were not slicing very good, because of being too soft. (I had just sharpened the blade, too)
I put the rest in the freezer, and waited an hour and a half before starting to slice again.
After that, I'd slice a little, and bag a little, while giving the rest time to get hard enough to slice.
It seems two hours in the freezer works best for slicing IMO.
Finally I got it all sliced, vacuum packed & marked.
I kept one pack out for myself, and gave my Son a few packs to hold him over for awhile.
Then I froze the rest.

*This was definitely a smoke that turned out Awesome!*

*Note: *I realize Pork fat renders at a temperature somewhere down around 90˚, but this smoke showed little, if any of that.
When I bought the bellies, I had a total of 17 lbs, 2 oz of Belly.
After trimming some loose fat & meat off of them, I had 16 lbs, 14 oz.
The Belly pieces were sweating for at least the first 6 hours.
During the 12 hour smoke, with temps ranging between 120˚ and 140˚, my MES 40 window was steamed up the whole time (water loss).
The 6 Belly pieces were above each other, 2 pieces per rack, and there was no fat drippings on any from the ones above.
There was also no fat drips in the water pan, on my aluminum heat blocker, or in my AMNS.
When I removed the 6 pieces, after 12 hours of 120˚ to 140˚, the total weight was 16 lbs, 4 oz.
So a total of 10 ounces from just under 17 pounds was lost during the smoke.
I expected a lot more loss, and that 10 ounces must have been all water.

Thank you all for looking, and please enjoy the Qview & BearViews,

Bear


Two nice Fresh Bellies ($2.65 per pound):







16 lb, 14 oz of Belly, divided into 6 pieces:






All rubbed & bagged for curing:






Smoking away (Note moisture loss on Window):






Hard to see in picture, but that's the way it smoked for 11 1/2 hours---Just right:






Bacon Finished, and AMNS completely burned out:






Quick Taste Test------MMMMmmmm..........






Ready for slicing, after wiping excess dry seasonings off exterior:






First plateful of sliced Goodness:






All Vacuum Packed, marked, and ready for freezer:







That's All Folks !


----------



## big twig

That looks great, love the sandwich. I can't wait to start doing my own bacon! Great step by step too. I know when I am ready to do my bacon I can always just click on your signature for help. Thanks Bear!


----------



## daveomak

Bear, the neighbor just moved out and I told him I knew of a guy that might move in ????  When can you be ready ????

We can make arrangements for the wife and kids later. It is important that you get here NOW !!!


----------



## shooter1

Great post Bear and it looks like you got plenty of bacon for BLT's now.  I'm saving this for when I get a chance to do my own.


----------



## pawoodswalker

Looks SOOOO Goood. One of these days when i feel more sure of my smoking abilities I hope to give this a try. For now I will stick to Buck board Bacon. Enjoyed this post Bear.


----------



## smokin - k

Holy Crap I'm hungry seeing that sammy! Great job Bear... Loved the breakdown on how long you cure the bacon. I need to start bringing my smoker to work with me. Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## SmokinAl

Great looking bacon Bear. Makes me hungry for a BLT. Question: Why didn't you just cold smoke them?


----------



## tjohnson

Another GREAT Bacon Post By Bear!

I've cold smoked Bacon and also smoked up to 120° Internal

Do you prefer one over the other?

Notice any differences?

Great Job My Friend!!!

Todd


----------



## sunman76

thats good looking bacon you made up..

need about 8 more slices on that breakfast sammie....lol


----------



## jak757

Yes sir, that is some mighty good looking bacon there!  Great post Bear.  I'm going to be doing some myself soon in my new MES 40, with my new AMNPS.  

One question -- how do yo make square eggs?

I need to go find an egg and bacon sammy now!


----------



## tromaron

That looks incredible!!!  Now I want to make some.


----------



## boykjo

awesome bacon bear............... Tomatoes will be ready here in nc in about 1 more week....... Now I gatta pull my bacon out of the fridge and make me a bacon sandwich for lunch......

Oh and I like your post ending


----------



## tank

Looks great Bear.  I have been calling around to get some prices on bellies to try this here soon.  Thanks for a great step by step.


----------



## alaskanbear

We gotta figure out a way to "Pig`Salmon" trade here..

Looks scrumptous to me Bear--great work sir!!


----------



## fpnmf

Looking very delicious!!!

  Craig


----------



## michael ark

YOU THE MAN.Showing your mad skills.


----------



## beer-b-q

That is some good looking bacon you got there Bear...

when will my breakfast order arrive?


----------



## Bearcarver

BIG TWIG said:


> That looks great, love the sandwich. I can't wait to start doing my own bacon! Great step by step too. I know when I am ready to do my bacon I can always just click on your signature for help. Thanks Bear!


Thank You BT,

That's what they're there for.

Bear




DaveOmak said:


> Bear, the neighbor just moved out and I told him I knew of a guy that might move in ????  When can you be ready ????
> 
> We can make arrangements for the wife and kids later. It is important that you get here NOW !!!


LOL---Thanks Dave---I gotta put up with enough rain right here!

Bear
 




Shooter1 said:


> Great post Bear and it looks like you got plenty of bacon for BLT's now.  I'm saving this for when I get a chance to do my own.


Thanks Shooter,

Glad I can help!

Bear




Smokin - K said:


> Holy Crap I'm hungry seeing that sammy! Great job Bear... Loved the breakdown on how long you cure the bacon. I need to start bringing my smoker to work with me. Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


Thanks K !!

LOL---Would that be a new meaning for a "Smoke Break" at work???

Bear


----------



## ribob

great looking bacon. I'll be trying my first bbb and canadian in 6 more days. O nly one sammie? i need at least 2 of'em


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking bacon Bear. Makes me hungry for a BLT. Question: Why didn't you just cold smoke them?


Thanks Al !!!

See Below,

Bear




TJohnson said:


> Another GREAT Bacon Post By Bear!
> 
> I've cold smoked Bacon and also smoked up to 120° Internal
> 
> Do you prefer one over the other?
> 
> Notice any differences?
> 
> Great Job My Friend!!!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd !!

I have smoked Belly Bacon just about every way, except for cold smoking for longer than 12 hours.

They are ALL good, but IMO colder smoking had the least amount of flavor & color, probably because it takes a lot longer to get the smoke to adhere to a cold clammy piece of meat. It is my guess that if you cold smoke long enough, you can get the best smoked Bacon there could possibly be, but I'm not into smoking things for days.

I talked to some butchers in my area, and they agree that a little heat allows the meat to be able to accept smoke more readily, and as long as you keep the temp down, it won't have any adverse effects. I had my heat set at 120˚ (a little higher than the temperature in Arizona right now) for almost all of the smoke, so the lowest it went was about 116˚, and the highest it spiked would have been about 140˚ (only for a few minutes). Most of the time it was between 120˚ and 126˚.

I watched this one really closely, and if it would have started dripping any fat, I was prepared to cut the heat quickly, but it did not.

Your AMNS and/or AMNPS made it so much easier than trying to get consistent smoke any other way, especially at such low temps!

Thanks Todd,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

sunman76 said:


> thats good looking bacon you made up..
> 
> need about 8 more slices on that breakfast sammie....lol


Thanks sunman!!!

Eight slices might have been OK for me a few years ago.

Now I gotta be more careful.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




JAK757 said:


> Yes sir, that is some mighty good looking bacon there!  Great post Bear.  I'm going to be doing some myself soon in my new MES 40, with my new AMNPS.
> 
> *One question -- how do yo make square eggs?*
> 
> I need to go find an egg and bacon sammy now!


Thanks John!

Ya gotta find the right chicken!







Bear


----------



## chef willie

amazing smoke and tutorial there Bear...thx for being so precise in the explanation....


----------



## Bearcarver

TromaRon said:


> That looks incredible!!!  Now I want to make some.


Thanks Ron.

You would never buy it in a store again.

Bear
 




boykjo said:


> awesome bacon bear............... Tomatoes will be ready here in nc in about 1 more week....... Now I gatta pull my bacon out of the fridge and make me a bacon sandwich for lunch......
> 
> Oh and I like your post ending


Thanks Joe!

We still got awhile until our maters are ready!

But I'm ready now.

Hope I have a plant this year, like I had a few years ago---Had one Cherry Tomato plant produce well over 3,000 maters!!!

Bear




Tank said:


> Looks great Bear.  I have been calling around to get some prices on bellies to try this here soon.  Thanks for a great step by step.


Thanks Tank!

Bear
 




AlaskanBear said:


> We gotta figure out a way to "Pig`Salmon" trade here..
> 
> Looks scrumptous to me Bear--great work sir!!


Thanks rich!

I wish trading was as easily done as said!!!!

Bear


----------



## gotarace

Bear that is some excellent looking bacon...love the bit of heat explanation and with a title like "Bacon Extra Smoky" you had my undivided attention..

Thanks for the detailed Q-View ...it's going to help everyone here make their own extra smoky bacon correctly.


----------



## venture

Beautiful post as always Bear.  Great looking bacon too, but with you that is nothing new.

I did notice your retro salt and pepper shakers.  I have to get by the restaurant supply store and see if i can find a set of those.  I can always bend the caps a little with a hammer to make them look old and authentic.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alaskanbear

Bear,

Can you explain the term "Extr Smokey" to me???  I have neva heard of such a thing when it comes to food...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich


----------



## meateater

Holy pork fat! Hey I like the letting sit for 39 hours before slicing. That was a nice offering to the smoke gods.


----------



## Bearcarver

fpnmf said:


> Looking very delicious!!!
> 
> Craig


Thank You Craig!

Bear




michael ark said:


> YOU THE MAN.Showing your mad skills.


Thank You Much Michael!

Bear




Beer-B-Q said:


> That is some good looking bacon you got there Bear...
> 
> when will my breakfast order arrive?


Thanks Paul!'

I keep watching for you to pull in the driveway!

Bear




RIBOB said:


> great looking bacon. I'll be trying my first bbb and canadian in 6 more days. O nly one sammie? i need at least 2 of'em


Thanks RIBOB!

I try to keep my Breakfast small nowadays.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Al !!!
> 
> See Below,
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd !!
> 
> I have smoked Belly Bacon just about every way, except for cold smoking for longer than 12 hours.
> 
> They are ALL good, but IMO colder smoking had the least amount of flavor & color, probably because it takes a lot longer to get the smoke to adhere to a cold clammy piece of meat. It is my guess that if you cold smoke long enough, you can get the best smoked Bacon there could possibly be, but I'm not into smoking things for days.
> 
> I talked to some butchers in my area, and they agree that a little heat allows the meat to be able to accept smoke more readily, and as long as you keep the temp down, it won't have any adverse effects. I had my heat set at 120˚ (a little higher than the temperature in Arizona right now) for almost all of the smoke, so the lowest it went was about 116˚, and the highest it spiked would have been about 140˚ (only for a few minutes). Most of the time it was between 120˚ and 126˚.
> 
> I watched this one really closely, and if it would have started dripping any fat, I was prepared to cut the heat quickly, but it did not.
> 
> Your AMNS and/or AMNPS made it so much easier than trying to get consistent smoke any other way, especially at such low temps!
> 
> Thanks Todd,
> 
> Bear


I always thought cold meat took on more smoke and the warmer it got the less smoke it would take on. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> I always thought cold meat took on more smoke and the warmer it got the less smoke it would take on. I guess I was wrong.


I've done Bacon at all kinds of smoking temps, and I took them to quite a few different temps.

IMO, just like smoke won't adhere properly to bacon or fish without a pellicle, it will adhere better to a warm dry piece of meat than to a cold clammy piece of meat. Once the cold smoking meat gets really dry, it takes smoke fine, but that takes a long time to begin.

Like I said, they ALL taste great, I just prefer warm smoked Bacon better, because I can get more smoke on it.

I think you might be thinking about how many people say meat takes on less smoke after getting beyond 140˚ internal. I don't know whether that's true or not, but that is a different thing entirely.

Remember---This is MY OPINION---Not fact.

However, I mentioned that I have found Bacon to pick up smoke better when warm smoking for under 12 hours than cold smoking for under 12 hours, to two different butcher shop guys who smoke meats. I got two different answers. One said "Yup", and the other one said "Absolutely".

Before a big "free for all" starts, I'm going to repeat to all:

These comments are things that I have found through my smoking, and are mainly based on my opinion. Others have different findings and differing opinions---Fine.

I'm not saying any of this to start an argument.

Anyone who tries all kinds of ways can have differing opinions. And people should try all of the ways, and decide for themselves.

Once I get this one into my "Signature", people can try this one [BACON (Extra Smoky)], and my other one, just called [BACON], and decide for themselves. The other one was only a couple degrees above 100˚ (almost cold-smoked) because of the ambient temp when I did it. 

I think the one on this thread "BACON (Extra Smoky)" is much better, but that is my opinion.

Thank,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef Willie said:


> amazing smoke and tutorial there Bear...thx for being so precise in the explanation....


Thank Wille !!

Bear




gotarace said:


> Bear that is some excellent looking bacon...love the bit of heat explanation and with a title like "Bacon Extra Smoky" you had my undivided attention..
> 
> Thanks for the detailed Q-View ...it's going to help everyone here make their own extra smoky bacon correctly.


Thanks Buddy!

Bear


----------



## tromaron

Chef Willie said:


> amazing smoke and tutorial there Bear...thx for being so precise in the explanation....




That great step by step explanation is what's convinced me to try it myself.  Thanks Bear!


----------



## lathrop

I think this is the answer to the question I just posted in Pork prep. I am planning to cure and smoke some jowl bacon. Your extra smoky recipe should work well as there is no skin on the jowl. I have a Brinkman charcoal smoker. the square black vertical one. I have tested it using a hot plate for a smoke generator. I also  used the included charcoal burner with wood chunks. [ Cherry, Alder, Maple] from my wood pile.] so far I have only Smoked salmon in it using the hot plate. Before moving to Port Townsend Washington I lived in Seattle for 40 years and for 20 of those I had a Kamodo Pot which I gave away when we moved.   So where do I get the cure? I remember my family curing Ham and Bacon in crock packed in a salt cure in the root cellar when I was a child but don't actually know the details as I was 8 years old.


----------



## Bearcarver

lathrop said:


> I think this is the answer to the question I just posted in Pork prep. I am planning to cure and smoke some jowl bacon. Your extra smoky recipe should work well as there is no skin on the jowl. I have a Brinkman charcoal smoker. the square black vertical one. I have tested it using a hot plate for a smoke generator. I also  used the included charcoal burner with wood chunks. [ Cherry, Alder, Maple] from my wood pile.] so far I have only Smoked salmon in it using the hot plate. Before moving to Port Townsend Washington I lived in Seattle for 40 years and for 20 of those I had a Kamodo Pot which I gave away when we moved.   So where do I get the cure? I remember my family curing Ham and Bacon in crock packed in a salt cure in the root cellar when I was a child but don't actually know the details as I was 8 years old.


If you use my method, follow it exact. It would actually be better if you read up on a whole lot of curing & smoking threads, before attempting it.

The biggest thing is whichever cure you use--Tender Quick or one of the Cure #1s, follow the instructions for the amount to be used, that comes with that cure. Don't mix directions for one cure with a different cure, because they are not the same.

Then once you are ready, make a plan of attack, and follow it. If you use mine, it is laid out specifically for the use of Tender Quick. If you follow it closely, you shouldn't have a problem, but you can always PM me with any questions you may have.

I get my Tender Quick from a local Grocery Store "Wegmans". There should be places in your area that have it. Morton Salt makes it, and sells it on the internet, but including the shipping, it's a little pricey.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Venture said:


> Beautiful post as always Bear.  Great looking bacon too, but with you that is nothing new.
> 
> I did notice your retro salt and pepper shakers.  I have to get by the restaurant supply store and see if i can find a set of those.  I can always bend the caps a little with a hammer to make them look old and authentic.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Thanks Merv!!!

You like those old things???

We had them before we were married, and that was 1968 !!!!----Yikes !!!

Bear




AlaskanBear said:


> Bear,
> 
> Can you explain the term "Extr Smokey" to me???  I have neva heard of such a thing when it comes to food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich


LOL---That's "Extra Smoky" not "Too Smoky". No such thing as too smoky.

Extra Smoky is just right for Pennsy & Alaska Bears !!!

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3

lathrop said:


> I think this is the answer to the question I just posted in Pork prep. I am planning to cure and smoke some jowl bacon. Your extra smoky recipe should work well as there is no skin on the jowl. I have a Brinkman charcoal smoker. the square black vertical one. I have tested it using a hot plate for a smoke generator. I also  used the included charcoal burner with wood chunks. [ Cherry, Alder, Maple] from my wood pile.] so far I have only Smoked salmon in it using the hot plate. Before moving to Port Townsend Washington I lived in Seattle for 40 years and for 20 of those I had a Kamodo Pot which I gave away when we moved.   So where do I get the cure? I remember my family curing Ham and Bacon in crock packed in a salt cure in the root cellar when I was a child but don't actually know the details as I was 8 years old.


Jowl or "Cheek" Bacon is phenomenal!  I had a butcher do that one for me on a porker I had processed a while back.  Off the hook good.  Now I know what he was doing & how.

Boy, I check out for just _*ONE *_day and miss all the bacony fun!  Really nice post, Bear!  We're getting those bacon cure and smoke details all put together here on SMF thanks to you!  Great Q-view!  Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> Holy pork fat! Hey I like the letting sit for 39 hours before slicing. That was a nice offering to the smoke gods.


Thanks Meat !

I usually slice it the next day, but I pulled it pretty late in the Eve, so I gave it an extra day---wasn't easy!!!

Shhhhh--actually I went down to my meat fridge, and stole a few slices the next day, so I could last through that extra day!!!

Bear
 




TromaRon said:


> That great step by step explanation is what's convinced me to try it myself.  Thanks Bear!


Thanks Ron,

Sometimes I may over-do my explanations, but I always worry that I might be the only one who understands some of my writings.

Glad you liked it.

Bear


----------



## africanmeat

Thank you master it is a great post


----------



## Bearcarver

adiochiro3 said:


> Jowl or "Cheek" Bacon is phenomenal!  I had a butcher do that one for me on a porker I had processed a while back.  Off the hook good.  Now I know what he was doing & how.
> 
> Boy, I check out for just _*ONE *_day and miss all the bacony fun!  Really nice post, Bear!  We're getting those bacon cure and smoke details all put together here on SMF thanks to you!  Great Q-view!  Congrats!


Thank You Much, James!!

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro

Good looking Bear! Ive been away too long, I cant wait to get me new belly going!


----------



## gersus

Awesome Bear! I like the smoke flavor and don't mind EXTRA smoky at all buy my wife, and my dad don't care for it. So I try to keep the smoke level enough to give it good flavor but not any more than that. 

I really like BBB but I wouldn't mind trying some belly. I may call around and see if I can find some.

Thanks for another excellent thread! The pics are awesome!


----------



## chefrob

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Al !!!
> 
> See Below,
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd !!
> 
> I have smoked Belly Bacon just about every way, except for cold smoking for longer than 12 hours.
> 
> They are ALL good, but IMO colder smoking had the least amount of flavor & color, probably because it takes a lot longer to get the smoke to adhere to a cold clammy piece of meat. It is my guess that if you cold smoke long enough, you can get the best smoked Bacon there could possibly be, but I'm not into smoking things for days.
> 
> I talked to some butchers in my area, and they agree that a little heat allows the meat to be able to accept smoke more readily, and as long as you keep the temp down, it won't have any adverse effects.* I had my heat set at 120˚ (a little higher than the temperature in Arizona right now) for *almost all of the smoke, so the lowest it went was about 116˚, and the highest it spiked would have been about 140˚ (only for a few minutes). Most of the time it was between 120˚ and 126˚.
> 
> I watched this one really closely, and if it would have started dripping any fat, I was prepared to cut the heat quickly, but it did not.
> 
> Your AMNS and/or AMNPS made it so much easier than trying to get consistent smoke any other way, especially at such low temps!
> 
> Thanks Todd,
> 
> Bear


just did some BBB and my inside smoker temp was around 120 and outside surface temp was around 140...................

btw- ya had me at bacon.........xtra smokie was like whip cream on a sundae!


----------



## gersus

chefrob said:


> btw- ya had me at bacon.........xtra smokie was like whip cream on a sundae!


That is a fitting analogy indeed!


----------



## lathrop

Thanks for the reply. I  have been reading what I can find on curing and have ordered some books Through ABE books which should arrive soon. I signed up for Jeffs 5 day course and am up to day 3.  I am buying The meat from local farmers. I have not been happy with the quality of the meat at the local supermarkets for quite a while. Especially The Pork. Luckily We have a good Butcher shop here and local fish monger is excellent.. + The farmers markets. More expensive than the Super markets but the quality is better. As to your tendency to give detailed explanations, I I love information and have similar tendencies. which some find excessive..

George


----------



## Bearcarver

chefrob said:


> just did some BBB and my inside smoker temp was around 120 and outside surface temp was around 140...................
> 
> btw- ya had me at bacon.........xtra smokie was like whip cream on a sundae!


LOL---I always try to please you, especially if there are any loose knives lying around!!!

So far we're only running highs of 96˚ to 98˚ around here.

Don't know how people can stand ambient temps of 115˚ and higher!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

Nice job my friend. I assume my shipment is on it's way


----------



## Bearcarver

lathrop said:


> Thanks for the reply. I  have been reading what I can find on curing and have ordered some books Through ABE books which should arrive soon. I signed up for Jeffs 5 day course and am up to day 3.  I am buying The meat from local farmers. I have not been happy with the quality of the meat at the local supermarkets for quite a while. Especially The Pork. Luckily We have a good Butcher shop here and local fish monger is excellent.. + The farmers markets. More expensive than the Super markets but the quality is better. As to your tendency to give detailed explanations, I I love information and have similar tendencies. which some find excessive..
> 
> George


Hang in there George---You'll be smoking Great Bacon before you know it.

Excessive info---You & Me???  People who want to learn, love details.   

You can't learn anything from directions without details.

Keep up the good work,

Bear


----------



## lathrop

Thanks, I am pleased to meet another info freak. I posted a Q on another thread on smoking bacon. It seems that folks like Marianski. as a reference. Great I will buy. But there are 4 titles. The smoking meats and smoke house sounds like something I would like to have. but the The "home production of Quality meats and Sausages" sounds like the one. ??


----------



## Bearcarver

lathrop said:


> Thanks, I am pleased to meet another info freak. I posted a Q on another thread on smoking bacon. It seems that folks like Marianski. as a reference. Great I will buy. But there are 4 titles. The smoking meats and smoke house sounds like something I would like to have. but the The "home production of Quality meats and Sausages" sounds like the one. ??


If I had to pick one Marianski, that would be it.

If I could afford it, I'd get them all.

I have the newest "Rytek Kutas". 

I like that one more, but that's me.

Bear


----------



## lathrop

Thanks for the reply. I have ordered the Marianski, Home production Of.. and  plan on buying the Kutas. I thought I had already posted this but in as much as I don't see it here I will post it again. I smoked a king Salmon on Friday but as it only read 104*  after 7 hours I decided to finish it in the oven for a few minutes. oops. to hot and too long and it got a little to dry. I  used a hotplate in the bottom of a Charcoal smoker but It won't get hot enough to do a 220* boost. 160 to 180* max. Also I turned it down to go to the Theater to see my wifes newest play.   I will try using a little electric "Bar B Q" pot with a Variac. I am able to do a hot smoke using Charcoal and wood but it can be an all day project with a lot of fiddling.


----------



## dasgrinch

Much appreciated info, this thread is why I went and picked up some pork bellies and decided to try my own bacon.  I can definitely confirm that you need a little heat to get a good color on the bacon.  I'm using a Bradley electric smoker, with the heater turned off, the hot plate alone can get it up to about 100-125, no cold smoking adapter.  The bacon looked very pale for the first six hours until I closed the vent and let the temp get up to 125.  I didn't take any pictures of the bacon mid-cure, but I'll definitely be taking pictures once it's out of the smoker, even though these weren't the best bellies.


----------



## Bearcarver

DasGrinch said:


> Much appreciated info, this thread is why I went and picked up some pork bellies and decided to try my own bacon.  I can definitely confirm that you need a little heat to get a good color on the bacon.  I'm using a Bradley electric smoker, with the heater turned off, the hot plate alone can get it up to about 100-125, no cold smoking adapter.  The bacon looked very pale for the first six hours until I closed the vent and let the temp get up to 125.  I didn't take any pictures of the bacon mid-cure, but I'll definitely be taking pictures once it's out of the smoker, even though these weren't the best bellies.


That's Great DG !!

I love it when somebody is happy with their first Bacon. The stuff is Awesome!

Glad I could help,

Bear


----------



## dasgrinch

Ahhh, bacon failure!  I totally oversmoked it (12 hours, I think the bradley puts out too much smoke for this), it smells (and tastes) like when my house burnt down.  I gave a piece to my friend after it was cured, he smoked it himself and said it was delicious.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Ah well, just an excuse to go buy better pork bellies.  I'll be using your recipe again though.
 


Bearcarver said:


> That's Great DG !!
> 
> I love it when somebody is happy with their first Bacon. The stuff is Awesome!
> 
> Glad I could help,
> 
> Bear


----------



## meateater

Sorry to hear that, was that the exhaust you closed? You want to let the smoke out, containing it will create creosote.


----------



## Bearcarver

DasGrinch said:


> Ahhh, bacon failure!  I totally oversmoked it (12 hours, I think the bradley puts out too much smoke for this), it smells (and tastes) like when my house burnt down.  I gave a piece to my friend after it was cured, he smoked it himself and said it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, just an excuse to go buy better pork bellies.  I'll be using your recipe again though.


Oh no!!! That stinks!!!

I don't know much about Bradleys, but you need light (Thin Blue Smoke) smoke, and you don't want to trap it in there. Gotta let it move right on through, like Meateater said.

The next one will be perfect!!!   You'll see!

Bear


----------



## dasgrinch

Yeah, the Bradley tends to be a pretty thick smoke, closing the vent partway is probably what made most of this mess.  Maybe I'll put in a fan to help the smoke exhaust faster. I love it for pork butts, but aside from smoking some fish for my brother, I've never done anything else.  Part of the problem might just be the sheer amount of wood I'm using.  12 hours of smoking is a pound and a half of the little pucks vs. 6 ounces or so of dust for the AMNS for 10 hours or so.  So 3.3x as much wood per hour. 


Bearcarver said:


> Oh no!!! That stinks!!!
> 
> I don't know much about Bradleys, but you need light (Thin Blue Smoke) smoke, and you don't want to trap it in there. Gotta let it move right on through, like Meateater said.
> 
> The next one will be perfect!!!   You'll see!
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

DasGrinch said:


> Yeah, the Bradley tends to be a pretty thick smoke, closing the vent partway is probably what made most of this mess.  Maybe I'll put in a fan to help the smoke exhaust faster. I love it for pork butts, but aside from smoking some fish for my brother, I've never done anything else.  Part of the problem might just be the sheer amount of wood I'm using.  12 hours of smoking is a pound and a half of the little pucks vs. 6 ounces or so of dust for the AMNS for 10 hours or so.  So 3.3x as much wood per hour.


Can't you tell that Puck thing to take a break on the next Bacon, and let your AMNS do the job?

I had the same problem with that Big Kahuna I mistakenly bought.

If it wasn't for the AMNS & the AMNPS, my step by steps would be a lot more confusing.

Bear

Bear


----------



## dasgrinch

Bearcarver said:


> Can't you tell that Puck thing to take a break on the next Bacon, and let your AMNS do the job?
> 
> I had the same problem with that Big Kahuna I mistakenly bought.
> 
> If it wasn't for the AMNS & the AMNPS, my step by steps would be a lot more confusing.
> 
> Bear
> 
> Bear




I don't know if I can embrace the pellet smoker, considering those pellets are sold around here for animal bedding. Does it work as well as the dust versions?


----------



## Bearcarver

DasGrinch said:


> I don't know if I can embrace the pellet smoker, considering those pellets are sold around here for animal bedding. Does it work as well as the dust versions?


The AMNPS is the only one that you don't have to worry about having a problem at high heat.

The AMNS is Great for 180˚ and below, and sometimes higher.

It is also good at high heat, if you partially load it, so it doesn't have any dust in the next lane to jump through to.

But you can load the AMNPS completely (with pellets), light one end, put it in a very hot smoker (even at 275˚), and not worry about it at all from morning until evening.

I love them both!

Bear


----------



## oaklandathletic

Awesome step by step for this newbie..Thanks for sharing.... =8)


----------



## Bearcarver

Oaklandathletic said:


> Awesome step by step for this newbie..Thanks for sharing.... =8)


Thank You!!!

I'm glad to help----It makes my day to hear of successes from my Step by steps!!!

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## climber76

Great process, just finished 15 lbs. Turned out great!  sold 10 lb to friends and have 5 for me. does this process work the same for BBB?


----------



## Bearcarver

Climber76 said:


> Great process, just finished 15 lbs. Turned out great!  sold 10 lb to friends and have 5 for me. does this process work the same for BBB?


Thank You "Climber"!!

I'm glad you like it.

Yes it does work for BBB. The only thing I would do differently would be, after getting all the smoke you want on it, to finish the BBB to at least 145˚ internal. That would make it completely cooked and safe to eat without further cooking (according to USDA).

Then you could "Just warm it up" before eating, instead of having to fry it first.

You don't have to do this, but I have found BBB is usually so lean, it is hard to fry without burning it.

I would never do this with Belly bacon.

This is just a suggestion for both BBB & Canadian Bacon.

Bear


----------



## john3198

Bear - nice job. A question for you and the group. I want to start some belly curing today, but due to traveling weekend after next, it will have to cure for 12 days or so instead of 9 like yours did. Any problem with that?


----------



## Bearcarver

john3198 said:


> Bear - nice job. A question for you and the group. I want to start some belly curing today, but due to traveling weekend after next, it will have to cure for 12 days or so instead of 9 like yours did. Any problem with that?


No problem whatsoever.

To be on the safe side, make sure you do the salt-fry test, which I do all of the time anyway. That way, if the extra days makes it a little salty, you can do something about it. I seriously doubt it will need extra soaking, but it's always better to check before you smoke it.

Bear


----------



## john3198

Thanks so much. Looking forward to it.


----------



## billyj571

wow, amazing  I'll take a few slices nice job


----------



## smokin vegas

I am new to smoking and this site I was wondering what AMNS is and AMNPS?   Do you share your recipe for the cure  you salt brown sugar etc?  Would love it if you do.  Thanks looks great YUM!!!!


----------



## smokin vegas

I am new to smoking and this site I was wondering what AMNS is and AMNPS?   Do you share your recipe for the cure  you salt brown sugar etc?  Or is the tender quick the cure?   Would love it if you do.  Thanks looks great YUM!!!!


----------



## tjohnson

AMNS = A-MAZE-N-SMOKER
AMNPS = A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

Bear's Bacon Recipe is in a link at the bottom of every one of his posts


TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Vegas said:


> I am new to smoking and this site I was wondering what AMNS is and AMNPS?   Do you share your recipe for the cure  you salt brown sugar etc?  Would love it if you do.  Thanks looks great YUM!!!!


Thank You, Vegas!!!

AMNS = A-MAZE-N-SMOKER

AMNPS = A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

They are on this site:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I don't make cure. I use Morton's Tender Quick cure.

How I use it & what I add to it is in the beginning of this thread, and any other of my step by steps.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Forum Screen Freeze caused a double post !!!

Bear


----------



## smokin vegas

Do you cure your own ham?  If so how do you do it?  I was thinking of just buying a regular ham marinating it in apple juice and brown sugar and smoking to give it extra flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Vegas said:


> Do you cure your own ham?  If so how do you do it?  I was thinking of just buying a regular ham marinating it in apple juice and brown sugar and smoking to give it extra flavor.


No I don't cure my own Ham.

I'm not into having to do quite that much.

Below is how I do it. Like you said, I buy a cheap cured & smoked Ham, and smoke it again.

Here is how I do it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105633/ham-twins-double-smoked

I have been eating Double Smoked Hams for at least 30 years---They are Awesome!!!

There is nothing like them.

Bear


----------



## palladini

It looks like the same Smoker I use.  Gotta get me a AMNPS and do my own Bacon  Your looks delicious, to say the least.


----------



## kevinscorral

Jumping on the necro bandwagon.  I have a quick question about curing, and it is a dificult question to search.

Question:  My wife and I don't eat sugar (Paleo/Whole 30), so is it OK to cure using MTQ without sugar?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Bearcarver

kevinscorral said:


> Jumping on the necro bandwagon.  I have a quick question about curing, and it is a dificult question to search.
> 
> Question:  My wife and I don't eat sugar (Paleo/Whole 30), so is it OK to cure using MTQ without sugar?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


I never thought about it.

You never taste the Brown sugar I add to the cure, and adding a tsp to each pound of Bacon is enough.

I always figured the sugar was meant to counteract the salt in the cure.

Maybe you should start a new thread, asking that question to the whole forum, instead of just those wanting to see my Bacon post.

You'll get a lot more response that way There are some guys with more of that kind of knowledge, instead of just knowing how to do things.

Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

Palladini said:


> It looks like the same Smoker I use.  Gotta get me a AMNPS and do my own Bacon  Your looks delicious, to say the least.


Thanks Palladini !!!

You'd love that AMNPS !

Bear


----------



## palladini

JAK757 said:


> Yes sir, that is some mighty good looking bacon there!  Great post Bear.  I'm going to be doing some myself soon in my new MES 40, with my new AMNPS.
> 
> One question -- how do yo make square eggs?
> 
> I need to go find an egg and bacon sammy now!


You have to have a square chicken lay square eggs, then it is easy!  No Square chickens in your area, as long as your in the north east, they are available, but I do not think we want those southerns to have any.  Beside, I think it is too hot down there for them to survive.

Now to get rational, a good pan that the eggs do not stick in and spatula can do wonders!


----------



## palladini

Venture said:


> Beautiful post as always Bear.  Great looking bacon too, but with you that is nothing new.
> 
> I did notice your retro salt and pepper shakers.  I have to get by the restaurant supply store and see if i can find a set of those.  I can always bend the caps a little with a hammer to make them look old and authentic.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Those S & P shakers are good old Tupperware shakers from the 1970s.  We can find them up this way at flea markets and yard sales.


----------



## Bearcarver

Palladini said:


> Those S & P shakers are good old Tupperware shakers from the 1970s.  We can find them up this way at flea markets and yard sales.


Yup, the tall ones are from Tupperware. We have a lot of Tupperware around this house.

However, I think Merv "Venture" was talking about the old glass ones with the metal caps, in the front, because he mentioned making the caps look old by denting them. They used to be in all Restaurants around here.

Bear


----------



## famous ticketz

wow you out did it this time, AWESOME


----------



## Bearcarver

Famous Ticketz said:


> wow you out did it this time, AWESOME


Thank You Ticketz!!

Bear


----------



## kel krause

Can you use same cure recipe for ground meat bacon?


----------



## Bearcarver

Kel Krause said:


> Can you use same cure recipe for ground meat bacon?


No, You would mix the ingredients & ground meats, and you would use half as much TQ with ground meat-----1 TBS of TQ for every 2 pounds of ground meat.

Something like my "Bear Loaf" (Below), but with some Pork & maybe different spices:

Smoked Bear Loaf (All Beef):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106904/smoked-bear-loaf-hot-all-beef

Bear


----------



## bagbeard

thanks,

this is the best bacon thread.


----------



## Bearcarver

bagbeard said:


> thanks,
> 
> this is the best bacon thread.


Thank You for the kind words!!

Bear


----------



## rob sicc

I am so hungry now after seeing these pictures of bacon.  I started curing my own bacon about 3 months ago.  I'm afraid of what my blood pressure and cholesterol are since I started.  LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> I am so hungry now after seeing these pictures of bacon.  I started curing my own bacon about 3 months ago.  I'm afraid of what my blood pressure and cholesterol are since I started.  LOL


I know exactly what you mean, Rob!!

All I do is eat about 1/4 as much Bacon per Breakfast or per BLT than I used to eat, when I was young & healthy. 

I can honestly say that none of my heart problems have come from my eating habits.

Bear


----------



## austyn

Hi Bear

Fantastic reply - thanks very much - this will be my step by step bible from now - looking forward to when your book is published! - seriously though maybe you should consider it?


----------



## Bearcarver

Austyn said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> Fantastic reply - thanks very much - this will be my step by step bible from now - looking forward to when your book is published! - seriously though maybe you should consider it?


Thank You Austyn!!

Actually my older Sister tried to talk me into doing a book, but I figured only a book with at least 4 half page pictures on each Step by Step would do it justice, and that would cost so much, the book would have to sell for a fortune.

So I decided to just keep it all in order, like it is on here (with all the big pictures), and that way it's FREE to all my friends!!

Bear's Book:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Al !!!
> 
> See Below,
> 
> Bear
> 
> Thanks Todd !!
> 
> I have smoked Belly Bacon just about every way, except for cold smoking for longer than 12 hours.
> 
> They are ALL good, but IMO colder smoking had the least amount of flavor & color, probably because it takes a lot longer to get the smoke to adhere to a cold clammy piece of meat. It is my guess that if you cold smoke long enough, you can get the best smoked Bacon there could possibly be, but I'm not into smoking things for days.
> 
> I talked to some butchers in my area, and they agree that a little heat allows the meat to be able to accept smoke more readily, and as long as you keep the temp down, it won't have any adverse effects. I had my heat set at 120˚ (a little higher than the temperature in Arizona right now) for almost all of the smoke, so the lowest it went was about 116˚, and the highest it spiked would have been about 140˚ (only for a few minutes). Most of the time it was between 120˚ and 126˚.
> 
> I watched this one really closely, and if it would have started dripping any fat, I was prepared to cut the heat quickly, but it did not.
> 
> Your AMNS and/or AMNPS made it so much easier than trying to get consistent smoke any other way, especially at such low temps!
> 
> Thanks Todd,
> 
> Bear


I cold smoked my BB with my CB for 4 hours today.  Pulled the belly and hot smoked the CB to IT 145*F.  Going to finish cold smoking BB tomorrow.  Does BB take a longer smoking time due to the higher fat that takes longer to permeate?  I was going to go 16 total hours but your 12 hr. smoke seems just fine.

-Kurt


----------



## the smoke

Bear,

How did you slice it? Do you have a slicer?


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> I cold smoked my BB with my CB for 4 hours today.  Pulled the belly and hot smoked the CB to IT 145*F.  Going to finish cold smoking BB tomorrow.  Does BB take a longer smoking time due to the higher fat that takes longer to permeate?  I was going to go 16 total hours but your 12 hr. smoke seems just fine.
> 
> -Kurt


I usually take my CB & my BBB to 145° IT. Then I don't have to fry it before eating it. Instead I can eat it cold, or just warm it a bit before eating it (my favorite way to eat it) without worrying about burning it.

As for the Belly Bacon, I don't worry about the final IT. I just get good color & flavor, which only takes less than 12 hours at Smoker temps between 110° and 130°. Cold Smoking takes at least twice that long to get the same color & flavor. IMHO.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## austyn

Hi all

I've been experimenting since talking to Bearcarver. I have now perfected a really good method for Maple cured loin of Pork

Basically, I take a 7lb piece of loin, mix together 15g per lb of curing salts, 180 grams of normal salt, 180 grams of sugar and a good slug of Maple syrup. Bag and place in the fridge turning for five days. One day to dry overnight in the fridge.

Place in the Bradley smoker using Oak chips and smoke for nine hours between 90 - 100 deg F

Perfect! not too smokey and not too sweet either - the garlics were good too!













IMG_2290.JPG



__ austyn
__ Apr 15, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Austyn!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









That's a little short for curing time, but it looks like it did the job!!

Bear


----------



## austyn

Hi Bear

Thanks for the response - my butcher told me about four days and I also read about 1/2 an inch a day for a good cure - what do you think for a 7lb piece?

Best

Austyn


----------



## Bearcarver

Austyn said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> Thanks for the response - my butcher told me about four days and I also read about 1/2 an inch a day for a good cure - what do you think for a 7lb piece?
> 
> Best
> 
> Austyn


I don't go by weight----I go by Thickness. I explained that on page one of this & most of my cured meat threads.

Here it is:

*Calculating curing time:*


> The thickest place on any of these belly pieces was just under 2".
> 
> I calculate there being 4 "half inches" in 2 inches, so that gives me the "4".
> 
> Then to that 4 (days), I add 2 more days for safety, the way I was taught.
> 
> So that means the absolute minimum cure time by my calculations for these bellies is 6 days.
> 
> I then usually add another 2 days on my own, unless I have scheduling problems that make me want to smoke a day or 2 in either direction.
> 
> The main thing for these pieces is NO less than 6 days in cure.
> 
> Every day, while curing, I remove the packages & flip them over, and massage them a bit.
> 
> Moisture will accumulate in the packages. I leave that in, because some of it is curing juices, and at the end of the curing process, it will nearly all be gone through reabsorption.
> 
> So most of the time if it's 2" thick, I'll give it about 8 days, give or take a day.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> I usually take my CB & my BBB to 145° IT. Then I don't have to fry it before eating it. Instead I can eat it cold, or just warm it a bit before eating it (my favorite way to eat it) without worrying about burning it.
> 
> As for the Belly Bacon, I don't worry about the final IT. I just get good color & flavor, which only takes less than 12 hours at Smoker temps between 110° and 130°. Cold Smoking takes at least twice that long to get the same color & flavor. IMHO.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the reply Bear. Since cheese is well smoked at 4hrs. cold smoked. as well as CB before I hot smoke it to 145*F.  Why does BB take 24hrs cold smoked only at the same thickness of cheese?  My questIon I asked that was unclear is, does the fat content of BB make it less permeable to smoke so that it takes a day in the smoke?  I went 10hrs. cold smoke only over 2 days. I have a thread I started over 2weeks ago I'll post these picks in. Since I'm not going to eat this belly myself I have eaters that aren't as addicted to smoke as I am, thus the 10hr. cold smoke only. 
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Thanks for the reply Bear. Since cheese is well smoked at 4hrs. cold smoked. as well as CB before I hot smoke it to 145*F. Why does BB take 24hrs cold smoked only at the same thickness of cheese? My questIon I asked that was unclear is, does the fat content of BB make it less permeable to smoke so that it takes a day in the smoke? I went 10hrs. cold smoke only over 2 days. I have a thread I started over 2weeks ago I'll post these picks in. Since I'm not going to eat this belly myself I have eaters that aren't as addicted to smoke as I am, thus the 10hr. cold smoke only.
> -Kurt


Actually I would say cheese gets enough smoke quicker because most of the smoke is on the outside, and the cheese really isn't smoked completely until it sits around for 2 or 3 weeks or more, allowing the smoke to move into the cheese more. You can't really compare Cheese smoking to Bacon smoking. All I can say is everybody enjoys different amount of smoke. For my taste, 10 to 12 hours of Hickory smoke from my AMNPS at 110° to 130° smoker temp is enough on my Bacon, but cold smoking below 100° smoker temp would take the same smoke 20 to 30 hours to make me happy.

For somebody who likes 10 to 12 hours of cold smoke on their Bacon, I would guess 5 or 6 hours of 110° to 130° smoke would be fine.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## austyn

OK - That sounds brilliant although I would imagine that a loin is at least four to five inches thick so that could be 10 days - is that just too much for a domestic fridge?

Best

Austyn


----------



## Bearcarver

Austyn said:


> OK - That sounds brilliant although I would imagine that a loin is at least four to five inches thick so that could be 10 days - is that just too much for a domestic fridge?
> 
> Best
> 
> Austyn


Most of the Pork Loins I get are near 3" thick, or a little better. I don't like to cure things thicker than 3" without injecting, so in order to avoid injecting, (This may sound funny) I lean on them a little when curing them. Each day when I flip & massage them I press them down, flattening them, and that makes them less than 3" thick. That means they should get 10 days, so I give them about 10 to 12 days. I use a regular fridge, but I only use that one for meat. Your Kitchen fridge is fine as long as you have room to lay them flat in their own juices, and your fridge is between 34° and 40°. I keep mine at 37° + or - 1°.

Bear


----------



## austyn

Thanks Bear

I'll give it a try although slightly nervous about leaving Pork in the fridge for such a long time however, I suppose it is curing all the time and therefore no problem with bacterial growth?

I'll let you know what happens!

Best

Austyn


----------



## noboundaries

Bearcarver said:


> Most of the Pork Loins I get are near 3" thick, or a little better. I don't like to cure things thicker than 3" without injecting, so in order to avoid injecting, (This may sound funny) I lean on them a little when curing them. Each day when I flip & massage them I press them down, flattening them, and that makes them less than 3" thick. That means they should get 10 days, so I give them about 10 to 12 days. I use a regular fridge, but I only use that one for meat. Your Kitchen fridge is fine as long as you have room to lay them flat in their own juices, and your fridge is between 34° and 40°. I keep mine at 37° + or - 1°.
> 
> Bear


Necessity is the mother of invention, right?  Due to limited space in my fridge, the fact I don't like to cure loins for three weeks or more, and prefer to have them cured in a week, here's what I do Bear. 

I cut a typical grocery cut 5 lb pork loin in half, then cut each half in half again lengthwise.  You give up that nice round cut of the loin but it all works.  No cut is more than 1 to 1 1/2" thick.  I cure them for a week, massaging daily, then smoke 'em at 225F until 150F IT.  Below is 10 lbs of loin I did a couple weeks ago after I took them off the smoker. 













026.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 16, 2015


















027.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 16, 2015
__ 1


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> Necessity if the mother of invention, right?  Due to limited space in my fridge, the fact I don't like to cure loins for three weeks or more, and prefer to have them cured in a week, here's what I do Bear.
> 
> I cut a typical grocery cut 5 lb pork loin in half, then cut each half in half again lengthwise.  You give up that nice round cut of the loin but it all works.  No cut is more than 1 to 1 1/2" thick.  I cure them for a week, massaging daily, then smoke 'em at 225F until 150F IT.  Below is 10 lbs of loin I did a couple weeks ago after I took them off the smoker.


Nice!!

Nothing wrong with that !!!  You get more Tasty outside stuff that way too!!!

I do that same thing with Eye Rounds, if they're over 3", because they don't flatten easily like Pork Loins do. I just end up with smaller slices, like I do when I make Venison Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

John

Used your Extra Smokey Bacon steps for my first Bacon from Pork Belly and it turned out awesome. Thanks for the great directions. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here is a link to my complete posting.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229833/bacon-from-pork-belly-smoked-on-mes

Thanks again.

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> John
> 
> Used your Extra Smokey Bacon steps for my first Bacon from Pork Belly and it turned out awesome. Thanks for the great directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to my complete posting.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229833/bacon-from-pork-belly-smoked-on-mes
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Larry


Thank You Larry!!!

And a Beautiful Job you did!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s

Gunna do this one again, Waiting on my pork belly

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Gunna do this one again, Waiting on my pork belly
> 
> Gary


That's Great, Gary!!!

BLT time is a Bacon Makin' time!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

We had BLT's yesterday for Breakfast, used my last Buckboard bacon, (Been out of Belly Bacon) Hoping my Pork belly will be in Monday.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> We had BLT's yesterday for Breakfast, used my last Buckboard bacon, (Been out of Belly Bacon) Hoping my Pork belly will be in Monday.
> 
> Gary


Speaking of BLTs, I wonder if I should bump this one up for all the BLT lovers.

Check This Out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108206/blt-rollers

Bear


----------



## gary s

I think so, It's a good one

Gary


----------



## rob sicc

what is Buckboard bacon?  Is it a different cut of meat?  If it is a different cut, is that what I ask for?


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver  has a complete how to Step by Step

Buckboard Bacon is from a pork shoulder and not the belly,  Look at his Step by Step  and it will explain everything

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> what is Buckboard bacon?  Is it a different cut of meat?  If it is a different cut, is that what I ask for?


Buckboard Bacon is made from a Boston Butt (the best part of the shoulder).

I like to split the Butt in half & make the top fatty half into "Buckboard Bacon", and the more lean bottom half into "Cured Pulled Butt Ham".

This one shows all:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bearcarver  has a complete how to Step by Step
> 
> Buckboard Bacon is from a pork shoulder and not the belly,  Look at his Step by Step  and it will explain everything
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

Bear


----------



## WillRunForQue

Have a pork belly cured in Pop's brine since last weekend in the MES today.  Using your warm smoke process again Bear with some of Todd's pitmaster blend dust.  Many thanks for your step by steps Bear, I've used many of them!


----------



## Bearcarver

I6Quer said:


> Have a pork belly cured in Pop's brine since last weekend in the MES today. Using your warm smoke process again Bear with some of Todd's pitmaster blend dust. Many thanks for your step by steps Bear, I've used many of them!


That's Great, 16Quer!!!

Pops is a Great guy to learn from!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bubba watson

I am finally up and walking after my wreck( i appreciate you checking in on me too Bear), and was planning to start curing my pork belly when i read somewhere about the pork fat rendering above 90. Average temps here in NC are running low to mid 90's right now. My wife and kids got me an Amazin Pellet Smoker for my bday back in June that i havent even used yet. After reading about the fat i assumed i was gonna be waiting til October.... But after reading this thread it looks like i would be safe to go ahead and get curing. I hope so.... There is 50 pounds of belly in my freezer ready for some smoke!!!


----------



## gary s

Bubba Watson said:


> I am finally up and walking after my wreck( i appreciate you checking in on me too Bear), and was planning to start curing my pork belly when i read somewhere about the pork fat rendering above 90. Average temps here in NC are running low to mid 90's right now. My wife and kids got me an Amazin Pellet Smoker for my bday back in June that i havent even used yet. After reading about the fat i assumed i was gonna be waiting til October.... But after reading this thread it looks like i would be safe to go ahead and get curing. I hope so.... There is 50 pounds of belly in my freezer ready for some smoke!!!


Wow !  sorry to hear about you being in a wreck. Glad you are getting better.  Weather here in Texas is pretty hot I just smoked a belly

and it turned out great

Gary

PS  if that is too much belly you can always send me a couple --------


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> I am finally up and walking after my wreck( i appreciate you checking in on me too Bear), and was planning to start curing my pork belly when i read somewhere about the pork fat rendering above 90. Average temps here in NC are running low to mid 90's right now. My wife and kids got me an Amazin Pellet Smoker for my bday back in June that i havent even used yet. After reading about the fat i assumed i was gonna be waiting til October.... But after reading this thread it looks like i would be safe to go ahead and get curing. I hope so.... There is 50 pounds of belly in my freezer ready for some smoke!!!


Welcome back Bubba!!!

I was really glad you're doing so good!!

I've read many times that Pork Fat renders in the 90s, but I have never had any render in my smoker up to 130°.

Lets face it, if it rendered at 90° or even 110°, there would be a lot of skinny Pigs walking around in places like Arizona. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Tried to get some belly in the cure today..... Stupid hefty slider bags won't actually seal so it'll be off to the store when the baby wakes up to get some actual zipper bags!


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Tried to get some belly in the cure today..... Stupid hefty slider bags won't actually seal so it'll be off to the store when the baby wakes up to get some actual zipper bags!


Hi Bubba!!

I found that it's also good to put the zipper end a little higher than the rest of the package too----Just in case.

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

Well, I couldn't find anything besides hefty sliders..... so I adapted and overcame......each zipper end is sealed with Duct Tape and stored in the fridge with that end up too...


----------



## oregon smoker

Good Day Bear,

as a teaser, here are the bellies rubbed with Bears cure and ready to rest (thanks Bear)













Cure Applied 2.jpg



__ oregon smoker
__ Sep 11, 2015






I decided to leave out any of the maple on this run after our discussion. I will be pulling the bacon out today (10 Days) or tomorrow and following the rinse and wash method. I have been taking pics from start to finish and once to the sliced stage I will post them. Here is my latest question;

if I wanted to to apply a heavy coat of coarse pepper would you try pressing it in while the surface is wet from the rinse or still wait and apply it later as you do with the garlic and onion powder?

thanks for the help,

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Well, I couldn't find anything besides hefty sliders..... so I adapted and overcame......each zipper end is sealed with Duct Tape and stored in the fridge with that end up too...


That should work fine!!

Bear


Oregon Smoker said:


> Good Day Bear,
> 
> as a teaser, here are the bellies rubbed with Bears cure and ready to rest (thanks Bear)
> 
> I decided to leave out any of the maple on this run after our discussion. I will be pulling the bacon out today (10 Days) or tomorrow and following the rinse and wash method. I have been taking pics from start to finish and once to the sliced stage I will post them. Here is my latest question;
> 
> if I wanted to to apply a heavy coat of coarse pepper would you try pressing it in while the surface is wet from the rinse or still wait and apply it later as you do with the garlic and onion powder?
> 
> Has any one have an opinion on applying the coarse pepper for best adhesion?
> 
> thanks for the help,
> 
> Tom


All sounds Great.

Start a new Start to Finish Thread & give me a link so I don't miss it !!

I have found that Dry things like Pepper, and Garlic & Onion Powders stick better when applied right after rinsing & patting dry. Then when the tacky pellicle forms, it seems to help hold that stuff on.

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker

Thanks Bear,

thanks for the reply, I agree that it should be applied while the surface still has moisture and is somewhat soft to be able to penetrate to help hold on.

I moved the question over to a new thread so as to not get a discussion here on  this thread so hopefully there will not be any hijacking and we stay to the point of this thread.

thank you,

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver

Oregon Smoker said:


> Thanks Bear,
> 
> thanks for the reply, I agree that it should be applied while the surface still has moisture and is somewhat soft to be able to penetrate to help hold on.
> 
> I moved the question over to a new thread so as to not get a discussion here on  this thread so hopefully there will not be any hijacking and we stay to the point of this thread.
> 
> thank you,
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom!!  I Really Do Appreciate That !!

Bear


----------



## bubba watson

IMG_20150918_220908316.jpg



__ bubba watson
__ Sep 18, 2015






Cured 12 days because I was able to start back to work this week. Pic is the little I sliced to fry up for the salt test.... OMG its already awesome and won't even hit the smoker til tomorrow morning!


----------



## noboundaries

I'm there with you BW.  10 days tonight.  Going on the smoker tomorrow for some BBB.  The Money Muscle is right in the center of the package. 













004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 18, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> Cured 12 days because I was able to start back to work this week. Pic is the little I sliced to fry up for the salt test.... OMG its already awesome and won't even hit the smoker til tomorrow morning!


That's Great, Bubba!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It'll only get about 10 X Better after Smoking & Equalizing in the fridge a couple days. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## noboundaries

I got creative with the BBB salt test this morning. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235255/buckboard-country-potatoes-for-breakfast


----------



## Bearcarver

Noboundaries said:


> I got creative with the BBB salt test this morning.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235255/buckboard-country-potatoes-for-breakfast


Just got back from there---Awesome Looking Breakfast !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## noboundaries

BW, I just read about your misfortune above.  Wow.  Glad you are on the mend, returning to normal, and back work and to smoking!

My wife is not a fan of pork belly bacon.  I friggin' love it, but to keep the peace in the house I usually smoke CB made from loins.  I had one boneless butt out in the freezer that was going to be for a neighbor, but they ended up going out of town.  Decided to make BBB out of it smoked with apple wood.  Hard to say which I like better, the BBB or the CB.  The BBB needs to be sliced thinner than the CB but man it made a great sandwich.  Hmmmm, images won't load.  I'll exit and come back.  Reboot almost always solves the problem













012.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015


















013.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015


















014.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015


















016.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015


















017.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Sep 19, 2015


----------



## rob sicc

Noboundaries said:


> BW, I just read about your misfortune above.  Wow.  Glad you are on the mend, returning to normal, and back work and to smoking!
> 
> My wife is not a fan of pork belly bacon.  I friggin' love it, but to keep the peace in the house I usually smoke CB made from loins.  I had one boneless butt out in the freezer that was going to be for a neighbor, but they ended up going out of town.  Decided to make BBB out of it smoked with apple wood.  Hard to say which I like better, the BBB or the CB.  The BBB needs to be sliced thinner than the CB but man it made a great sandwich.  Hmmmm, images won't load.  I'll exit and come back.  Reboot almost always solves the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 013.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 016.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015


I'm sorry but what is BBB and CB?  I'm guessing CB is Canadian bacon but I don't have a guess for BBB.


----------



## oregon smoker

Rob Sicc said:


> I'm sorry but what is BBB and CB?  I'm guessing CB is Canadian bacon but I don't have a guess for BBB.


Canadian Bacon & Buck Board Bacon

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## bubba watson

Noboundaries said:


> BW, I just read about your misfortune above.  Wow.  Glad you are on the mend, returning to normal, and back work and to smoking!
> 
> My wife is not a fan of pork belly bacon.  I friggin' love it, but to keep the peace in the house I usually smoke CB made from loins.  I had one boneless butt out in the freezer that was going to be for a neighbor, but they ended up going out of town.  Decided to make BBB out of it smoked with apple wood.  Hard to say which I like better, the BBB or the CB.  The BBB needs to be sliced thinner than the CB but man it made a great sandwich.  Hmmmm, images won't load.  I'll exit and come back.  Reboot almost always solves the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 013.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 014.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 016.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Sep 19, 2015



Thanks! I appreciate the kind words. The Good Lord was certainly watching over me that morning 14 weeks ago. It's very rare to see someone hit a deer on a motorcycle be able to tell the story. I'm very blessed.


----------



## Bearcarver

Oregon Smoker said:


> Canadian Bacon & Buck Board Bacon
> 
> Keep On Smokin,
> 
> Tom


Here's one of split butts----Half BBB (Buckboard Bacon) and Half Pulled Butt Ham.

Both made from a Pork Butt (Boston Butt) Shoulder:

Link:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker

Bearcarver said:


> Here's one of split butts----Half BBB (Buckboard Bacon) and Half Pulled Butt Ham.
> 
> Both made from a Pork Butt (Boston Butt) Shoulder:
> 
> Link:
> 
> *Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *
> 
> Bear


Bear,

thanks for the link, the Mrs. OS loves the belly so much (you created a monster) the CB got started imediately and will be on the smoker Thursday with the small loafs also will have start to finish pics posted soon (on a separate thread)

Tom.


----------



## bubba watson

IMG_20150922_163308286.jpg



__ bubba watson
__ Sep 22, 2015






All sliced and ready to seal... Scraps will be good in lots of recipes too! Thanks Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

Oregon Smoker said:


> Bear,
> 
> thanks for the link, the Mrs. OS loves the belly so much (you created a monster) the CB got started imediately and will be on the smoker Thursday with the small loafs also will have start to finish pics posted soon (on a separate thread)
> 
> Tom.


That's Great----I love creating monsters!!

Don't let me miss that thread!!!

Loafs???   You making "Bear Loaf"??

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Bubba Watson said:


> All sliced and ready to seal... Scraps will be good in lots of recipes too! Thanks Bear!


Looks Great, Bubba!!!

Did you post a Thread?

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great----I love creating monsters!!
> 
> Don't let me miss that thread!!!
> 
> Loafs???   You making "Bear Loaf"??
> 
> Bear


Bear,

you will see the posts, and the loafs are a cross from a post I saw about salvaging a stick problem, your loaf and my take on them. just a test run , 4 different flavors (one sausage) about 1 1/4lb ea. another experiment either good or bad but i'm all in as typical 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






keep on smoking,

Tom


----------



## bubba watson

Haven't yet but I plan to when I actually get a couple minutes to sit down....


----------



## fpmich

I can't believe I read the whole thread!

Darn, now I'm hungry! ..... for a lot of things.


----------



## Bearcarver

fpmich said:


> I can't believe I read the whole thread!
> 
> Darn, now I'm hungry! ..... for a lot of things.


Thanks for stopping in, Frank!!

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

To anyone on the fence about making their own bacon, I say Bearcarver's bacon smoking technique is the only way I make it now. (Other than wet-brining with Pop's brine, of course, on account'a I'm lazy.)

It gets rave reviews from everyone who has tried it (and almost always, requests for more...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  )


----------



## Bearcarver

mneeley490 said:


> To anyone on the fence about making their own bacon, I say Bearcarver's bacon smoking technique is the only way I make it now. (Other than wet-brining with Pop's brine, of course, on account'a I'm lazy.)
> 
> It gets rave reviews from everyone who has tried it (and almost always, requests for more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank You Sir!!

I Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

John

Just finished a post on bacon using your Step by Step curing. Turned out great.

Thanks for the information. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a link to my Q-View

Larry

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237109/pork-belly-to-bacon-on-lang-36


----------



## Bearcarver

twoalpha said:


> John
> 
> Just finished a post on bacon using your Step by Step curing. Turned out great.
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to my Q-View
> 
> Larry
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237109/pork-belly-to-bacon-on-lang-36


Thanks Larry!!

Sorry I didn't get back here. I went to your Thread & forgot to come back here!!  Yours looks Great !!

Thanks for the Point---I'm glad you liked it !!

Bear


----------



## pilch

"you will never buy it in a store again"

No truer words spoken there Bear.

Since you fired me up on home made bacon I can assure you that I now eat at least three times as much as I used to.

I've had a crack at making them all but Belly Bacon is my #1 choice and since introducing my family and friends to it, it seems to be their #1 choice as well.

I travel to family about 250 miles (400ks) away and the golden rule now is "bring bacon"

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## oregon smoker

It's simple , Easy and works every time....Nuff said

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## outtabbq757

Bear, I broke out the MES 30 last week and tried jerky (first for both the MES and jerky).  The jerky came out good for a first time (wife tore it up, guess it was better than good), will be doing more, but now I am going to try bacon.  Gonna follow your way and will let you know how it goes getting the belly on the way home from today...  post for the jerky in the jerky section with qview

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver

Outtabbq757 said:


> Bear, I broke out the MES 30 last week and tried jerky (first for both the MES and jerky).  The jerky came out good for a first time (wife tore it up, guess it was better than good), will be doing more, but now I am going to try bacon.  Gonna follow your way and will let you know how it goes getting the belly on the way home from today...  post for the jerky in the jerky section with qview
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the Heads up, Bill----Just got back from your Jerky Post---Looks Great !!

Let me know if you have any questions on the Bacon---Just PM me.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> "you will never buy it in a store again"
> 
> No truer words spoken there Bear.
> 
> Since you fired me up on home made bacon I can assure you that I now eat at least three times as much as I used to.
> 
> I've had a crack at making them all but Belly Bacon is my #1 choice and since introducing my family and friends to it, it seems to be their #1 choice as well.
> 
> I travel to family about 250 miles (400ks) away and the golden rule now is "bring bacon"
> 
> Cheers from Down Under


Thank You!!

I'm glad you & the rest like it, Pilch!!

Sorry it took so long to reply.

Bear


Oregon Smoker said:


> It's simple , Easy and works every time....Nuff said
> 
> Keep On Smokin,
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom!!

Sorry I didn't notice this for awhile---"Old & Slow"!!

Bear


----------



## outtabbq757

Bear I followed your steps and the bacon came out great I was slicing and the wife was frying and eating. She said it was the best bacon egg and cheese biscuit she has had, and that was her dinner. 
:yahoo:

Bill


----------



## Bearcarver

Outtabbq757 said:


> Bear I followed your steps and the bacon came out great I was slicing and the wife was frying and eating. She said it was the best bacon egg and cheese biscuit she has had, and that was her dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


I'm really glad to hear that, Bill !!

That makes my Day !!

Bear


----------



## remsr

Bear, 
The instructions are all in a single line runing up and down on the right side of the screen making it impossible to read. I don't know if it's my iPhone or something on your end? Could I ask you to repost the instructions?
Thank you,
Randy,


----------



## gary s

See if this helps  ----


> *First Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut each belly into 3 pieces that will fit in big zip lock bags, and weighed each piece individually.
> 
> Then I weighed out the right amount of Tender Quick (on paper plates) for each piece, and set them aside.
> 
> I rinsed each piece, dried them good with paper towels, and rubbed them good with 1/2 ounce (1 TBS) per pound of belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also added between a tsp and a TBS of brown sugar with each pound of belly, after rubbing the TQ on first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mix TQ with anything prior to rubbing the meat, because I like to be able to see that I spread the TQ evenly first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then put each piece in it's own zip-lock bag *(along with any TQ that fell off, because the cure was measured exactly----I never throw away any cure that falls off, because that would change the amount of cure in the package. I rub them on a dinner plate, so after I put the piece of Belly in the bag, I can scrape any that fell off into the bag, with the piece of meat it was meant to be with. )*
> 
> I squeezed the extra air out, zipped them shut, and put them in the fridge. I kept the fridge between 37˚ and 38˚.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Calculating curing time:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thickest place on any of these belly pieces was just under 2".
> 
> I calculate there being 4 "half inches" in 2 inches, so that gives me the "4".
> 
> Then to that 4 (days), I add 2 more days for safety, the way I was taught.
> 
> So that means the absolute minimum cure time by my calculations for these bellies is 6 days.
> 
> I then usually add another 2 days on my own, unless I have scheduling problems that make me want to smoke a day or 2 in either direction.
> 
> The main thing for these pieces is NO less than 6 days in cure.
> 
> Every day, while curing, I remove the packages & flip them over, and massage them a bit.
> 
> Moisture will accumulate in the packages. I leave that in, because some of it is curing juices, and at the end of the curing process, it will nearly all be gone through reabsorption.
> 
> 
> 
> *On day 8,*  I removed them from the fridge, rinsed them off in cold water, and soaked them in ice water for 1 hour. Then I patted them dry, cut a couple slices, and did a fry test for salt flavor---Just right!
> 
> *Note:*  *You don't have to do a Fry-Test, but once you smoke it, if it's too salty, it's too late to do anything about it!!*
> 
> I dry them again with paper towels, laid them out on two smoker racks, not touching each other, sprinkled black pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder on them, and put the racks in the fridge over night.
> 
> *Smoking Day*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6:45 AM--------------------Preheat my MES 40 to 130˚.
> 
> 7:00 AM--------------------Put meat in top 3 positions.
> 
> 7:30 AM--------------------Fill my AMNS with Hickory Dust, light one end, and put it on the bars to the left of the chip burner.
> 
> 7:30 AM--------------------Cut MES heat back to 120˚.
> 
> 5:00 PM--------------------Bump heat up to 130˚.
> 
> 7:00 PM--------------------After 11 1/2 hours of perfect smoke, my AMNS finally burned out.
> 
> I killed the power, opened the door, and took some pictures.
> 
> The 6 pieces of Bacon had internal temps that ranged from 116˚ to 123˚
> 
> Left the door open for awhile to cool down a few degrees.
> 
> Wrapped pieces individually with plastic wrap, and put in fridge for 39 hours.
> 
> Two days later, I unwrapped the pieces, took pics, and began slicing.
> 
> I only got one plateful sliced, and I realized I forgot to put in freezer for awhile before slicing.
> 
> They were not slicing very good, because of being too soft. (I had just sharpened the blade, too)
> 
> I put the rest in the freezer, and waited an hour and a half before starting to slice again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After that, I'd slice a little, and bag a little, while giving the rest time to get hard enough to slice.
Click to expand...

It seems two hours in the freezer works best for slicing IMO.


> Finally I got it all sliced, vacuum packed & marked.
> 
> I kept one pack out for myself, and gave my Son a few packs to hold him over for awhile.
> 
> Then I froze the rest.
> 
> *This was definitely a smoke that turned out Awesome!*
> 
> *Note: *I realize Pork fat renders at a temperature somewhere down around 90˚, but this smoke showed little, if any of that.
> 
> When I bought the bellies, I had a total of 17 lbs, 2 oz of Belly.
> 
> After trimming some loose fat & meat off of them, I had 16 lbs, 14 oz.
> 
> The Belly pieces were sweating for at least the first 6 hours.
> 
> During the 12 hour smoke, with temps ranging between 120˚ and 140˚, my MES 40 window was steamed up the whole time (water loss).
> 
> The 6 Belly pieces were above each other, 2 pieces per rack, and there was no fat drippings on any from the ones above.
> 
> There was also no fat drips in the water pan, on my aluminum heat blocker, or in my AMNS.
> 
> When I removed the 6 pieces, after 12 hours of 120˚ to 140˚, the total weight was 16 lbs, 4 oz.
> 
> So a total of 10 ounces from just under 17 pounds was lost during the smoke.
> 
> I expected a lot more loss, and that 10 ounces must have been all water.
> 
> Thank you all for looking, and please enjoy the Qview & BearViews,
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Bear,
> The instructions are all in a single line runing up and down on the right side of the screen making it impossible to read. I don't know if it's my iPhone or something on your end? Could I ask you to repost the instructions?
> Thank you,
> Randy,


Sorry I missed this post.

Did what Gary posted take care of your problem?  I'm thinking it was your iPhone.

Just yell if I can help. PM me so I don't miss it for 2 weeks!!

Bear


----------



## bobrap

Disregard...started a new thread.


----------



## Bearcarver

bobrap said:


> Disregard...started a new thread.


PM Sent.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Bear, this is how a lot of your step by step instructions post for me. I'd it me or you?













image.png



__ remsr
__ May 11, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Bear, this is how a lot of your step by step instructions post for me. I'd it me or you?


I certainly hope it's just you. I never saw anything like that before.

Must be something at your end, or a clash between yours & mine.

I use a Mac, but once it's on the forum, that probably doesn't matter.

You should consult a Computer Geek.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I think that's just the way it appears on my iPhone. It opened just fine on my desk top And my lap top computers.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I think that's just the way it appears on my iPhone. It opened just fine on my desk top And my lap top computers.


That's good !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for letting me know.

Bear


----------



## larigot

Awesome post and great photos -- thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Larigot said:


> Awesome post and great photos -- thanks!


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## torp3t3d0

Did my first "dry cure" using the Bearcarver method....cured in the frog for 5 days and froze for 3 hours before slicing.......(first attempt made salt pork that was so bad I threw out).....this is great tasting....used maple sugar to give it a maple flavor that my grandkids love.....thanks Bear for the help.

pete (torpedo)













IMG_1534.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ May 13, 2016


















IMG_1535.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ May 13, 2016






Made with COSTCO bellies at $2,59 a pound


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Real Tasty, Pete!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like it ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## karen abbott

WOW, WOW, WOW! You make my mouth water!  I going to try this one this weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver

Karen Abbott said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW! You make my mouth water!  I going to try this one this weekend!


Great---Just follow that Step by Step, and PM me if you have a question, so I don't miss the question. I always check my PMs first when I get on.

Bear


----------



## karen abbott

I love and need step by step!   THANKS!


----------



## Bearcarver

Karen Abbott said:


> I love and need step by step!   THANKS!


That's Great, Karen!!

Here's a whole bunch of those Step by Steps----Take your Pick:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## gearjammer

Hey Mr. Bear, I did it just the way you laid it out.

Absolutely great, Thank You.

Points to you, Sir.

  Ed


----------



## Bearcarver

Gearjammer said:


> Hey Mr. Bear, I did it just the way you laid it out.
> 
> Absolutely great, Thank You.
> 
> Points to you, Sir.
> 
> Ed


Thank You Ed !!!

I'm real Glad you like it !!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## dnvrdv

So my wife went out and bought a MES 30 and I started thinking, "I remember a Bacon recipe that seemed real easy if we had a MES". 5 years later and people are still commenting so I figure this is a great way to do my first batch of Bacon.  Easy enough to get into the fridge.  Now the hard part.  WAITING.













20161210_115611.jpg



__ dnvrdv
__ Dec 10, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

dnvrdv said:


> So my wife went out and bought a MES 30 and I started thinking, "I remember a Bacon recipe that seemed real easy if we had a MES". 5 years later and people are still commenting so I figure this is a great way to do my first batch of Bacon.  Easy enough to get into the fridge.  Now the hard part.  WAITING.


LOL---Yeah it can be hard to wait, but you'll get there.

The wait doesn't bother me near as much as my first 5 or 6 Bacon Smokes.

Hang In There!

Bear


----------



## dnvrdv

The taste test was awesome.  Off to the smoker! Thanks Bearcarver.


----------



## remsr

That does it next bacon I do will be Bears dry cure with TQ. I think maple sugar would be a nice touch too. If it taste like it looks, I'm in.

Randy,


----------



## dnvrdv

REMSR said:


> That does it next bacon I do will be Bears dry cure with TQ. I think maple sugar would be a nice touch too. If it taste like it looks, I'm in.


A little more incentive.  Doing my first one today. Qview is here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255799/first-shot-at-bacon-with-q


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That does it next bacon I do will be Bears dry cure with TQ. I think maple sugar would be a nice touch too. If it taste like it looks, I'm in.
> 
> Randy,


I never had much luck trying to get Maple flavor---Tried Real Maple Syrup, and tried Maple Sugar.

Bear


dnvrdv said:


> A little more incentive.  Doing my first one today. Qview is here:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/255799/first-shot-at-bacon-with-q


That's Great---Going there now to check it out.

Bear


----------



## slotown

Bearcarver and All,

I'm new to smoking with and MB40, all my experience have been with a WSM.  I've wanted for years to smoke bacon, salmon, and cheese.  Over Christmas, I talked SHMBO into letting me get an electric smoker with a promise that salmon was first up.  Bam! Homerun on the salmon, next up bacon.  The hardest part of this was finding a belly turns out my local Publics sells them.













label.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 14, 2017






I was a little surprised at the price, but I've checked at several other locations and then seems about the norm.

Anyway, sliced up the belly and removed the skin.  I think I have a more to learn on the proper way to butcher the belly.  When I was done I decided it would have been better to leave it in larger chunks.  Oh well, there will be a next time.













cure.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 14, 2017






Carefully weighed the bacon and measured out the cure for all the pieces.  A good rub and into baggies for 8 days.  On day three I learned that my Mother had passed away.  She was 98.  Off to Tucson for me.  Before I left I passed the bacon baton to my son. Now he has never done anything with BBQing or grilling other than to eat the final product and provide feedback.  I had a little trepidation, but heck, he is an Eagle Scout and more importantly I sent him this URL and told him to follow exactly beginning with step  8. Two days before I left Tucson he began the smoke.  I told him to start at 6:00 AM.  He slept in.  Too bad for him he was up till midnight.  He told me all went well and wrapped the bacon and in the fridge to rest.  The morning I was to fly he sent me the following pictures.  I was hungry all the way to Florida.













frying.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 14, 2017


















sand.jpg



__ slotown
__ Jan 14, 2017






I repeated this as soon as I walked through the door!!

Way to go Bear, this stuff is way better than anything I have purchased in a store.  The next set of photos were taken after I sliced all the bacon up.  This is another area that I need to get better at.  Who knew this much meat would be on every slice??

Thanks to all who have helped me with this journey,


----------



## mneeley490

Slowtown, congrats on you and your son's first bacon! You'll never want store bacon again.

Next time though, try a restaurant supply store; you might get a better price. I buy my bellies at Costco now. Last time I looked, they were $2.69 lb here for around a 10 pound belly, already skinned.


----------



## dnvrdv

Slowtown,

I too got mine at Costco. Running my second belly tomorrow.  Not sure we'll ever buy bacon again!


----------



## slotown

Oh for a Costco within 2hrs of here.  Sam's does not have these, or a whole lot of other meats.  Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Oh for a Costco within 2hrs of here.  Sam's does not have these, or a whole lot of other meats.  Thanks.


Congrats Slotown!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm real glad everything turned out Great for you!!

I try to make all my Step by Steps easy to follow------>>>>Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

I get my Bellies from Small Butcher Shops, but I live in a Pennsylvania Dutch area, and Butcher shops are all over the place.

Bear


----------



## grizsmoker

Bear, in the past I have tried a number of your step by step tutorials and I have not been disappointed yet. Your Pulled Boston Butt, Baby Backs, and Prime Rib were all a huge success!

With this in mind I figured I would give bacon a try.

*Costco Pork Belly*













Photo Jan 22, 1 32 38 PM.jpg



__ grizsmoker
__ Jan 23, 2017






*Cut belly into 3 equal sections.*













Photo Jan 22, 1 49 36 PM.jpg



__ grizsmoker
__ Jan 23, 2017






*Weighed each section and added the proper amount of TQ with some brown sugar as directed.*













Photo Jan 22, 1 52 07 PM (1).jpg



__ grizsmoker
__ Jan 23, 2017






They are now in my fridge letting the TQ work its magic.

On Saturday morning (8 days) I will remove them from the fridge, rinse, soak in an ice bath, fry-test a couple slices, season, and place them back in the fridge to dry out over night to be warm smoked smoked on Sunday. The weather forecast is for a balmy 31 degrees, so I do not think it will be an issue keeping the pit cool enough) 

*A question I have is if the fry-test proves that they are overly salty what are my options?* I assume a long cold soak will draw out some salt, but that is just a wild ass guess on my part.

I will be back to let you know if I was successful or not.

*Thank you again Bear for sharing all of your knowledge with us. You are a great resource for the rest of us to be able to use.*


----------



## Bearcarver

GrizSmoker said:


> Bear, in the past I have tried a number of your step by step tutorials and I have not been disappointed yet. Your Pulled Boston Butt, Baby Backs, and Prime Rib were all a huge success!
> 
> With this in mind I figured I would give bacon a try.
> 
> *Costco Pork Belly*
> 
> *Cut belly into 3 equal sections.*
> 
> *Weighed each section and added the proper amount of TQ with some brown sugar as directed.*
> 
> They are now in my fridge letting the TQ work its magic.
> 
> On Saturday morning (8 days) I will remove them from the fridge, rinse, soak in an ice bath, fry-test a couple slices, season, and place them back in the fridge to dry out over night to be warm smoked smoked on Sunday. The weather forecast is for a balmy 31 degrees, so I do not think it will be an issue keeping the pit cool enough)
> 
> *A question I have is if the fry-test proves that they are overly salty what are my options?* I assume a long cold soak will draw out some salt, but that is just a wild ass guess on my part.
> 
> I will be back to let you know if I was successful or not.
> 
> *Thank you again Bear for sharing all of your knowledge with us. You are a great resource for the rest of us to be able to use.*


Thanks Griz,

Yes soaking would get rid of extra salt flavor, however if you followed my Step by Step it shouldn't be too Salty, because even though I always check, and I tell people to check, I have never had to soak any of my TQ cure Bacon to eliminate salt flavor. I only check & tell others to check as a precaution, because once you smoke it, if it's salty it's a little late to fix.

The short soaking I usually do of a half hour to an hour is just to eliminate any surface salt that happens to be there.

Bear


----------



## afogg

Do I need to smoke it for 11.5 hours? What would be the minimum recommended time to smoke the bacon? 

Also...I noticed that the internal temp is only around 120, is there a minimum internal temperature I should be aiming for? I read on other websites that 150 would make it fully cooked?


----------



## Bearcarver

afogg said:


> Do I need to smoke it for 11.5 hours? What would be the minimum recommended time to smoke the bacon?
> 
> Also...I noticed that the internal temp is only around 120, is there a minimum internal temperature I should be aiming for? I read on other websites that 150 would make it fully cooked?


I use only Light to Medium Smoke---Never Heavy (Dense) Smoke!!
I do between 10 & 12 hours because that's how long a full load of Pellets or Dust lasts in one of my Amazing Smokers.

I like at least 8 hours at my Temps for good color & flavor. If you cold smoke (Well Below 100°) it could take at least twice as long for the same color & flavor, but it would be Great too.

No Minimum Internal temp---Just get good color & the flavor is usually there with it.

Actually 145° would be fully cooked. I usually take my Buckboard Bacon & my Canadian Bacon to 145°, but not my Belly Bacon.

Bear


----------



## afogg

> I use only Light to Medium Smoke---Never Heavy (Dense) Smoke!!


Is that referring to the wood type? I was planning on using apple.

So basically I test fry the bacon as I smoke it to get to a flavor I like? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If that's so I might not have bacon left by the time I'm done smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver

afogg said:


> Is that referring to the wood type? I was planning on using apple.
> 
> So basically I test fry the bacon as I smoke it to get to a flavor I like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's so I might not have bacon left by the time I'm done smoking!


No, that means I never use a Dense smoke from any type of wood. I only use light to medium density of smoke to avoid nasty tasting meat.  Apple is a little Mild for my Taste---I prefer Hickory.

If I look through my window in my door & can't see through the smoke, it's way too dense. I've seen some pics that it looks like a white sheet hanging on the inside of the smoker window. TOO MUCH !!

I never sample my Bacon as I smoke it. I just go by the color, because the great flavor seems to come along with the Great color.

And at the Temps I use for smoking Bacon, that gets just right between 8 and 10 hours.

Bear


----------



## poindexter

Hey all so I just pulled the bellies out for a test fry and these don't seem right to me. Isn't there suppose to be more color? 













IMG_2168.JPG



__ poindexter
__ Feb 17, 2017





What are y'all thoughts? Today is the 8th day for them being in the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver

poindexter said:


> Hey all so I just pulled the bellies out for a test fry and these don't seem right to me. Isn't there suppose to be more color?
> What are y'all thoughts? Today is the 8th day for them being in the fridge.


Normally the meat part is a little more Reddish.

Did you follow my Method, at the beginning of this thread?  It looks more like it was Brine cured, instead of Dry Cured with TQ.

It will get darker when smoked & then fried.

Bear


----------



## poindexter

Yes I followed your directions to theT. It tastes good just a little salty but still good!


----------



## Bearcarver

poindexter said:


> Yes I followed your directions to theT. It tastes good just a little salty but still good!


See once what it's like after you smoke it.

Shouldn't be salty if you used the Brown Sugar I use. If it was salty when you tested it, you can soak it a little to eliminate that. I had to do that one time, when I used Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning, a long time ago.

Let me know how it comes out after smoking.

Bear


----------



## poindexter

I soaked it for about 40 minutes. I did use brown sugar but only 1 tsp per pound because I am trying to cut back on sugar. I'm gonna let it sit in the fridge for a couple days and then cold smoke it! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## poindexter

So I just threw them in the smoker with PECAN dust hopefully they will turn out good the ones on the bottom rack are touching a little. 













IMG_2189.JPG



__ poindexter
__ Feb 19, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

poindexter said:


> So I just threw them in the smoker with PECAN dust hopefully they will turn out good the ones on the bottom rack are touching a little.


We'll know in a couple days.

Looks good so far !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ab canuck




----------



## milkman55

I just bought my first 10 lb belly at Costco and cut it in half to make 5 lbs of bacon using this step by step.  Well, it made 11 packages of 6 thick slices (hand cut, no slicer yet) and we have already gone through half of it.  It's perfect.  My wife insists I keep it coming.

I did a test slice before smoking and thought it was too salty, but just a tip, don't use the ends for the test as they have a higher salt taste.  The final product was perfect.

Going to go back and buy another 10 lb belly and make it all into bacon.  I used Apple pellets for 10 hrs (full AMNPS load) on the first batch in my MES 30 and may try hickory on the next batch.

If anyone thinks a particular pellet makes better smoke, please let me know.


----------



## Bearcarver

milkman55 said:


> I just bought my first 10 lb belly at Costco and cut it in half to make 5 lbs of bacon using this step by step. Well, it made 11 packages of 6 thick slices (hand cut, no slicer yet) and we have already gone through half of it. It's perfect. My wife insists I keep it coming.
> 
> I did a test slice before smoking and thought it was too salty, but just a tip, don't use the ends for the test as they have a higher salt taste. The final product was perfect.
> 
> Going to go back and buy another 10 lb belly and make it all into bacon. I used Apple pellets for 10 hrs (full AMNPS load) on the first batch in my MES 30 and may try hickory on the next batch.
> 
> If anyone thinks a particular pellet makes better smoke, please let me know.


That's Great, Milkman!!

I'm real glad you like it.

And that's a good point that I usually forget to mention:

When I do a salt-fry-test I usually take a slice from the middle of the thickest piece to check the color in the center, to make sure the cure got to the center, and a slice or two from an end to see how salty it is on the end pieces & the middle piece. If only the end pieces are salty, I'll soak it for a short time (Maybe 1/2 hour) to get rid of the surface salt.

I always use Todd's (Amazing Smoker) Pellets, and I use Hickory about 95% of the time.

Bear


----------



## milkman55

Those salty bacon ends were diced up and destined for a pot of soup with white beans.  Should be outstanding.


----------



## ab canuck

That is a great idea with bacon ends!!! I am going to try that as well, mmmmm And Baked beans....mmmm


----------



## Bearcarver

milkman55 said:


> Those salty bacon ends were diced up and destined for a pot of soup with white beans. Should be outstanding.


I would do that too, but my Son wants them really bad. He loves them, just like the outer part of my Dried Beef. He says "Best Jerky ever made".

Bear


----------



## poindexter

Bacon is sliced and in freezer now thanks so much it turned out perfect! 













IMG_2211.JPG



__ poindexter
__ Feb 24, 2017


















IMG_2212.JPG



__ poindexter
__ Feb 24, 2017


















IMG_2214.JPG



__ poindexter
__ Feb 24, 2017


















IMG_2215.JPG



__ poindexter
__ Feb 24, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

poindexter said:


> Bacon is sliced and in freezer now thanks so much it turned out perfect!


That's Great, Chris!!

I'm real glad you're Happy with it !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## wendy75

Bear,

I am completely new to smoking as you will be able to tell by my question.  But I am trying to learn everything I can thus the question.

Could you please tell me what your acronyms in your post mean:

AMNS

AMSPA

MES

TQ

Thanks in advance for your help!

Wendy


----------



## SmokinAl

Here is a link that will help you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms

Al


----------



## milkman55

Wendy75 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I am completely new to smoking as you will be able to tell by my question.  But I am trying to learn everything I can thus the question.
> 
> Could you please tell me what your acronyms in your post mean:
> 
> AMNS
> AMSPA
> MES
> TQ
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> Wendy



TQ - Morton Tender Quick Curing Salt

This is the basis of curing used in this thread.  I get mine on Amazon for $10 / bag - prime.
You will see a lot of discussion of folks trying to find it as it's not in many grocery stores.

Works great


----------



## Bearcarver

Wendy75 said:


> Bear,
> 
> I am completely new to smoking as you will be able to tell by my question.  But I am trying to learn everything I can thus the question.
> 
> Could you please tell me what your acronyms in your post mean:
> 
> AMNS---*"A-Maze-N- Smoker" (A Maze that produces Smoke, by burning Saw Dust).----See the business card at the bottom of most pages on this forum:*
> 
> AMNPS---*"A-Maze-N-Smoker" (A Maze that burns either Sawdust or Wood Pellets to produce Smoke).*
> 
> MES---*"Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse" Electric Smoker.*
> 
> TQ--- *"Mortons Tender Quick" A Curing Mix made by Mortons Salt Company. I get it at a local Supermarket for $5.29 for a 2 pound bag.*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Wendy


*Bear*


----------



## milkman55

Here we go again.  My better half just told me to make sure and not change anything.  Bought a 10 lb belly at Costco and cut it in half with each 5 lb piece in a 2 gal ziplock bag.  Now the waiting begins......













IMG_0064.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 9, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

milkman55 said:


> Here we go again. My better half just told me to make sure and not change anything. Bought a 10 lb belly at Costco and cut it in half with each 5 lb piece in a 2 gal ziplock bag. Now the waiting begins......

















---That's Great !!

Bear


----------



## slotown

it's.....













bacon1.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 17, 2017






I'm doing the top one today.  In the bags getting happy for the next 8 days or so.

Local butcher had a very good price $2.89/lb.  The top one was frozen all by itself, it really wanted to go home with me.  The bottom two were fresh in cryo-vac bags.  I had to buy both of them, he would not separate them.  Oh, what a delima I had.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> it's.....
> 
> I'm doing the top one today.  In the bags getting happy for the next 8 days or so.
> 
> Local butcher had a very good price $2.89/lb.  The top one was frozen all by itself, it really wanted to go home with me.  The bottom two were fresh in cryo-vac bags.  I had to buy both of them, he would not separate them.  Oh, what a delima I had.


Oh Well---Gonna have a lot of Great Bacon!!  My kind of Dilemma. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## slotown

In the fridge for an 8 day happy fest....













bacon2.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 18, 2017


----------



## milkman55

Smoked the 10 lbs today from 10 am to 9 pm at 130f.  IT was 115f when I pulled it. 

Into the frig for a couple of days and then slice it up.  My wife can't wait.













IMG_0112.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 18, 2017


----------



## slotown

milkman55 said:


> Smoked the 10 lbs today from 10 am to 9 pm at 130f. IT was 115f when I pulled it.
> 
> Into the frig for a couple of days and then slice it up. My wife can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0112.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 18, 2017


.

That looks nice.  Hope mine turns out as well.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Good, Milkman!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Waiting for the Pics of the Sliced goodness!

Be back in a couple days.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> That looks nice.  Hope mine turns out as well.


Yours will be Awesome!!

You'll See! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## slotown

Of course it will. I'm following your directions. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## milkman55

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Good, Milkman!!:drool
> 
> Waiting for the Pics of the Sliced goodness!
> 
> Be back in a couple days.
> 
> Bear



Here you go!  I think this is better than the first batch.  I got a slicer since last time and that sure made a big difference.  Hand slicing 10 lbs would have been a pain.













IMG_0138.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0140.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0165.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

milkman55 said:


> Here you go! I think this is better than the first batch. I got a slicer since last time and that sure made a big difference. Hand slicing 10 lbs would have been a pain.


That Looks Great, MilkMan!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your length is just right too, the way I do them. That way they're just the right length for a BLT, and when you throw them in the Frying Pan, the middle doesn't get done before the ends!!!

Bear


----------



## scarps23

milkman55 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good, Milkman!!:drool
> 
> Waiting for the Pics of the Sliced goodness!
> 
> Be back in a couple days.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!  I think this is better than the first batch.  I got a slicer since last time and that sure made a big difference.  Hand slicing 10 lbs would have been a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0138.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0140.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0165.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 21, 2017
Click to expand...


....this looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remsr

That looks fantastic Bear, I picked up a 11 pounder at Costco yesterday and need a step by step. Last one I did was a wet cure that didn't turn out because I over cooked it to 155 IT it tastes good but you can't fry it crisp without it turning to the consistentcy of jerky lol this will be my second attempt and I need all the help I can get. I don't have a scale and I am not familiar with any masurments other than standard. I have pink salt #1 TQ and somting I got from the butcher called sweeter than sweet tha is similar to TQ. Which Si used in a wet cure last time. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> That looks fantastic Bear, I picked up a 11 pounder at Costco yesterday and need a step by step. Last one I did was a wet cure that didn't turn out because I over cooked it to 155 IT it tastes good but you can't fry it crisp without it turning to the consistentcy of jerky lol this will be my second attempt and I need all the help I can get. I don't have a scale and I am not familiar with any masurments other than standard. I have pink salt #1 TQ and somting I got from the butcher called sweeter than sweet tha is similar to TQ. Which Si used in a wet cure last time.
> 
> Randy,


That's Great, Randy!

Using TQ, and following my Step by Steps on this Thread will avoid any of those problems.  Never Fails.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Bear,
I have about 9 pounds of pork belly getting happy in the refrigerator since yesterday at 1:00PM is it ok to stack them like this?

Randy,













IMG_1436.JPG



__ remsr
__ Mar 23, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Bear,
> I have about 9 pounds of pork belly getting happy in the refrigerator since yesterday at 1:00PM is it ok to stack them like this?
> 
> Randy,


Hi Randy,

I would say You're good, as long as they're laying flat, so the top piece is laying in the juices that accumulate, all the way across.

If they were laying on a slant, only the lower end would get the full benefit of all the juices (including the cure that's in the juices).

Bear


----------



## remsr

Thanks Bear! I have room in the refrigerator for both if I don't put them in a container. It's just in case of a leak. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Thanks Bear! I have room in the refrigerator for both if I don't put them in a container. It's just in case of a leak.
> 
> Randy,













You'll be good the way you have them flat.

Bear


----------



## scarps23

Been wanting to cure and smoke some bacon for a long time. Curing should start tonight and be ready to smoke next weekend. 

I hate waiting. Using the bearcarver recipe to knock this out of the park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver

scarps23 said:


> Been wanting to cure and smoke some bacon for a long time. Curing should start tonight and be ready to smoke next weekend.
> 
> I hate waiting. Using the bearcarver recipe to knock this out of the park.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Great, Scarps!!

Any problems or Questions, just hit me with a PM, so I don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## slotown

Bearcarver said:


> Yours will be Awesome!!
> 
> You'll See!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


In the fridge for a two day cool down.  They look and smell great.













bacon1.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## scarps23

Looks good to me slotown!


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> In the fridge for a two day cool down.  They look and smell great.


Oh Boy---You won't believe how good that is!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Color & Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## slotown

scarps23 said:


> Looks good to me slotown!


Thanks!


----------



## slotown

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy---You won't believe how good that is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Color & Nice Job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Sliced today 













bacon2 3-28-17.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 28, 2017


















bacon3 3-28-17.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 28, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Slotown! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## remsr

question for Bear, why am I smoking my bacon at 130 why not 90 or no heat at all?


----------



## hoity toit

REMSR said:


> question for Bear, why am I smoking my bacon at 130 why not 90 or no heat at all?


You can cold smoke it. It's really just a personal preference although a little heat does open the pores of the meat to absorb smoke a little better.


----------



## remsr

Thanks!

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> question for Bear, why am I smoking my bacon at 130 why not 90 or no heat at all?


I've tried all ways---You can too.

However I use Between 110° and 130°, because I can get the same color & Great Flavor in about 10 Hours (One load in my AMNPS), as I can get in 24 to 30 hours of Cold Smoking.

Just keep it below 140° to avoid any rendering or Fat melting.

Bear


----------



## scarps23

First time making bacon. Followed bearcarver recipe and had some help from him along the way. 

One mistake is I didn't have big enough bags to lie my pork belly flat to get equal cure. I cut a few pieces in half and put two pieces in one bag. I still have those double stacked bags curing to make sure they get enough time since the juices sit on the bottom. 

Bacon turned out fine. I wouldn't say fantastic. I get picky on these things and expect them to be great. I probably cut the bacon too thick and the next round I make with the remaining pork belly in the fridge will be cut thinner. I will probably try leaving in freezer for 3 hours instead of 2. My slicer isn't that great and I think a little firmer would help for cutting thinner bacon.

I added Cajun to the bacon when sitting overnight and it is only slightly there for the taste. Not spicy at all. I plan on turning this thick bacon into candied cayenne bacon for a camping weekend coming up end of April. 

Next batch will be black pepper, garlic and onion powder. Any suggestions from my pictures I'm more than happy to hear them and try to learn more. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarps23

The last picture is some fat I cut off to add to the freezer. Planning on buying a Weber smoker 22.5. Going to use the bacon fat to help season the smoker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Good from here, Scarps!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just keep following my Step by Step, like you did, and next time put only one piece in each bag, with the amount of cure & Sugar for that one piece.

I've found I get best slicing with my slicer when I freeze between 3 and 4 hours just before slicing.

I like eating Thick cut Bacon, but I like it thin when I'm making BLTs.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job on moving everything over to the new platform, sounds like you have some work to do!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Al !!
I just try to do a couple every time I log on.

I'll get there eventually.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Noting is familiar about this new fourm I don’t get posts anymore and have trouble posting my own. I may have to stop none of my questions are being answered and no one is responding to my posts. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

remsr said:


> Noting is familiar about this new fourm I don’t get posts anymore and have trouble posting my own. I may have to stop none of my questions are being answered and no one is responding to my posts.
> 
> Randy,




Hang in there Randy.
It's new to all of us, and a lot of comments are being missed, because it's so much different.
That's probably the biggest reason your questions aren't getting answered.
I'm missing even more than I used to, because I'm still feeling my way around, and at the same time I'm struggling to straighten out all of my Step by Steps & replacing ALL of the Pics on them.

It will get better.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I sure hope so, I really miss those posts that Ai now have to hunt for. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

remsr said:


> I sure hope so, I really miss those posts that Ai now have to hunt for.
> 
> Randy,



No more Hunting, Randy!!
They're all fixed up & back in place, including some new ones.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Where are they? I used to get a post titled up dates but not anymore?

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

remsr said:


> Where are they? I used to get a post titled up dates but not anymore?
> 
> Randy,



Here ya go Randy:
Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
All Kinds To Choose From.

And that is at the bottom of all 26,000 of my posts.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Thanks Bear! Some really good stuff in there.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Randy!!
I'm glad you like them.

Bear


----------



## jslay

I am hoping to find somewhere that I can buy pork bellies around here (SW Iowa).  I have made buckboard bacon, and like it... but I really want to try some belly bacon.  Your instructions on here look very easy to follow.

I also found a recipe for Honey Cured bacon that I really want to try.  Being a beekeeper, I have a pretty good supply of honey.  ;)


----------



## Bearcarver

jslay said:


> I am hoping to find somewhere that I can buy pork bellies around here (SW Iowa).  I have made buckboard bacon, and like it... but I really want to try some belly bacon.  Your instructions on here look very easy to follow.
> 
> I also found a recipe for Honey Cured bacon that I really want to try.  Being a beekeeper, I have a pretty good supply of honey.  ;)




Here's a link to the Iowa Group.
Maybe somebody there can help you with finding Bellies in Iowa.

*Iowa Smokers*

Bear


----------



## scarps23

jslay said:


> I am hoping to find somewhere that I can buy pork bellies around here (SW Iowa).  I have made buckboard bacon, and like it... but I really want to try some belly bacon.  Your instructions on here look very easy to follow.
> 
> I also found a recipe for Honey Cured bacon that I really want to try.  Being a beekeeper, I have a pretty good supply of honey.  ;)



Costco has them if you get around Omaha or Des Moines. Just did a 12 pounder that turned out better than first time.


----------



## jslay

scarps23 said:


> Costco has them if you get around Omaha or Des Moines. Just did a 12 pounder that turned out better than first time.


Thanks, Scarps23!


----------



## muddydogs

Would there be any issue in Foodsavering the bacon slabs instead of wrapping them in plastic wrap for there after smoking fridge rest? I ask as my wife has a nose from heck and was complaining yesterday about the smell in the fridge from the antelope pastrami that was resting after its smoke. I'm figuring she's not going to like the smell from this bacon as it looks good and smokey especially if it sets until Tuesday evening.
Don't know what it is about her nose, she eats everything I smoke or cook but often complains about the smell when its polluting the fridge. Wish I had more room in this small house so I could have a fridge for the good stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver

muddydogs said:


> Would there be any issue in Foodsavering the bacon slabs instead of wrapping them in plastic wrap for there after smoking fridge rest? I ask as my wife has a nose from heck and was complaining yesterday about the smell in the fridge from the antelope pastrami that was resting after its smoke. I'm figuring she's not going to like the smell from this bacon as it looks good and smokey especially if it sets until Tuesday evening.
> Don't know what it is about her nose, she eats everything I smoke or cook but often complains about the smell when its polluting the fridge. Wish I had more room in this small house so I could have a fridge for the good stuff.




No Issue---Vacuum Sealing after smoking would be fine.
Mrs Bear's the same way, but a Ziplock makes it OK with her.
However your wife might still smell it while vac sealed.
Reason:
When I Sous Vide something, I first Vac Seal it. Then heat the water to the proper Temp. Then put the sealed package in the water. I can smell the meat cooking during the SV process. I don't know how the smell gets through the hot water & the vac sealed bag, but it does, and there are NO LEAKS in the bags before, during or after the SV process.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs

Thanks for the info, I vac sealed the slabs last night.

Thanks for taking the time to do the step by step's that you do, it made making the bacon easy for a first time bacon guy. Slabs look great all nice and smokey with the top all encrusted in pepper, garlic and onion. I'll take a couple pics tomorrow after work when I go to slicing them up.


----------



## Bearcarver

muddydogs said:


> Thanks for the info, I vac sealed the slabs last night.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do the step by step's that you do, it made making the bacon easy for a first time bacon guy. Slabs look great all nice and smokey with the top all encrusted in pepper, garlic and onion. I'll take a couple pics tomorrow after work when I go to slicing them up.




Sounds Great !!
You're Hooked now!!
You might want to wait to slice them. I like to wait about 48 hours after smoking. Any longer than that I haven't seen any difference.
And if you're using an Auto slicer, it slices better if you stick them in the freezer for 2 to 4 hours just before slicing.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs

Tomorrow evening will be 48+ hours after the smoke, I will freeze a while before slicing on the slicer.


----------



## muddydogs

Well I should have soak the bacon longer, can you say salty. I soaked for an hour then did the fry test and while the salt didn't seem bad I decided to soak another hour. After slicing the slabs up last night I cooked three pieces to try the bacon and wow was it salty. Could be I don't use much salt so I'm not used to it.

I'm not to impressed with the belly I got from Costco as its very fatty and not a lot of meat. I'll have to look around for a better belly next time I try bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver

muddydogs said:


> Well I should have soak the bacon longer, can you say salty. I soaked for an hour then did the fry test and while the salt didn't seem bad I decided to soak another hour. After slicing the slabs up last night I cooked three pieces to try the bacon and wow was it salty. Could be I don't use much salt so I'm not used to it.
> 
> I'm not to impressed with the belly I got from Costco as its very fatty and not a lot of meat. I'll have to look around for a better belly next time I try bacon.




Only thing I can say is check exactly what you did, compared to my instructions.
I never add any table salt to anything I eat, because a Dr screwed up my Kidneys 5 years ago, and the only time I had to soak any of my Bacons longer than 20 minutes (surface salt) was the one time (9 years ago) that I used Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning). I never used that again, and I never had any salty Bacon that I used TQ on.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs

I didn't add any salt other then TQ. When measuring the TQ I used a tbsp to measure quantity then weighted it and noticed that the measured quantity weighted more then it was supposed to so I just went off weight. One slab was 4 pounds so it got 2 oz of cure and the other was 4.3 which got 2.15 oz.

Would length of time curing have an effect on saltiness?  My thickest part on the slabs was 1.5", I cured 7 full 24 hour days plus about 12 hours before soaking. 

i'll put the test weights on my scale tonight just to double check it.


----------



## Ed Crain

And now you tell me after smoking my bacon I could’ve put it in a bag to rest my wife is still griping about the Smokey smell in the fridge guess I’ll have to try again lol


----------



## Bearcarver

muddydogs said:


> I didn't add any salt other then TQ. When measuring the TQ I used a tbsp to measure quantity then weighted it and noticed that the measured quantity weighted more then it was supposed to so I just went off weight. One slab was 4 pounds so it got 2 oz of cure and the other was 4.3 which got 2.15 oz.
> 
> Would length of time curing have an effect on saltiness?  My thickest part on the slabs was 1.5", I cured 7 full 24 hour days plus about 12 hours before soaking.
> 
> i'll put the test weights on my scale tonight just to double check it.





The one on this Step by Step was just under 2", and I did 9 days, so I would have done 8 days for 1.5", but that's not gonna make it salty. How much Brown Sugar did you add? I used 1 TBS per pound. Brown Sugar counteracts the Salt in the TQ. Leaving it out can make it Salty.
With Dry curing, Too short could mean it might not get cured to center, and too long could make it Salty, but you were in no way too long.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Ed Crain said:


> And now you tell me after smoking my bacon I could’ve put it in a bag to rest my wife is still griping about the Smokey smell in the fridge guess I’ll have to try again lol




Tell her what I tell Mrs Bear----- "Dang, you're right, That does smell good!!!"

Bear


----------



## muddydogs

Well going of your initial directions you stated you added a tsp to a tbsp per pound of belly so I winged it and added 2 tbsp of brown sugar to each 4 lbs belly. Maybe should have added more?


----------



## Bearcarver

muddydogs said:


> Well going of your initial directions you stated you added a tsp to a tbsp per pound of belly so I winged it and added 2 tbsp of brown sugar to each 4 lbs belly. Maybe should have added more?




Yeah,
I don't actually measure the Brown Sugar. I say a tsp to a TBS per pound to give some leeway to those who like it salty & those who don't. If Salt flavor bothers someone, they should use 1 TBS per pound, like I usually do.
And like I said, the only time I had to soak more than 20 minutes was when I used Hi Mountain in my very first ever Bacon Smoke, in 2009. I always do a 20 minute soak & rinse to get rid of the Surface Salt.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs

Well I guess i'm just going to have to get another belly and try again with more brown sugar, what a shame I have to make more bacon and play with my toys some more. I'm going to need another freezer if I keep this up, good thing I didn't get an elk this year.

Thanks for all your help Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

muddydogs said:


> Well I guess i'm just going to have to get another belly and try again with more brown sugar, what a shame I have to make more bacon and play with my toys some more. I'm going to need another freezer if I keep this up, good thing I didn't get an elk this year.
> 
> Thanks for all your help Bear.




Sorry you had problems.
I hope for everyones' to be perfect, but some just aren't.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs

No worries here. Thats what this hobby is all about, trying to get it right. It's not like the bacon is bad it just might require a gallon of water after eating it. Your step by step deals are a big help when trying to figure new recipes and how to do things.

Thanks again Bear.

Jim S.


----------



## JZ_Focus

So I'm in the process of curing 9lbs of pork bellies for bacon right now.  I cut the slab into 3 smaller slabs so they would each fit into the larger zip bags I have.  2 days in I have noticed that 2 of the 3 bags have sprung leaks.  I have the bags in a large pan in case this would happen, but my concern is that I have read not to discard the liquid in the bags as it will reabsorb into the meat.  Should I be concerned that I have lost some of this liquid?


----------



## austyn

JZ_Focus said:


> So I'm in the process of curing 9lbs of pork bellies for bacon right now.  I cut the slab into 3 smaller slabs so they would each fit into the larger zip bags I have.  2 days in I have noticed that 2 of the 3 bags have sprung leaks.  I have the bags in a large pan in case this would happen, but my concern is that I have read not to discard the liquid in the bags as it will reabsorb into the meat.  Should I be concerned that I have lost some of this liquid?



I would transfer the bellies to a new zip lock bag and pour the remaining liquid back into the new bag - when you say that the bag has sprung a leak do you mean that it has gone all over the fridge floor?


----------



## JZ_Focus

austyn said:


> I would transfer the bellies to a new zip lock bag and pour the remaining liquid back into the new bag - when you say that the bag has sprung a leak do you mean that it has gone all over the fridge floor?


Not onto the floor of the fridge, or my wife would have killed me and I wouldn't be able to post this.  I have the bags in a large glass dish, so the liquid has collected in that.  Not sure which bag to put the liquid back into though.


----------



## austyn

Difficult - either take a guess dependent on how much is left in the remaining bags i.e. which one has the least and pour it back in or start from scratch


----------



## Bearcarver

JZ_Focus said:


> So I'm in the process of curing 9lbs of pork bellies for bacon right now.  I cut the slab into 3 smaller slabs so they would each fit into the larger zip bags I have.  2 days in I have noticed that 2 of the 3 bags have sprung leaks.  I have the bags in a large pan in case this would happen, but my concern is that I have read not to discard the liquid in the bags as it will reabsorb into the meat.  Should I be concerned that I have lost some of this liquid?




Since you don't know which bag leaked the juices, I would just put them in new bags & hope for the best, and do a "Salt-Fry Test after curing & check to make sure it's cured to center (Pink).
If only one was leaking you could add the juice back into that one.
If you want to find out which one is leaking, drain the juice & save it & the meat. Then fill the bags with water & see which one leaks.
You don't want to add new cure because you could be adding too much.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Dump all the liquid into a stainless steel stock  pot, put the bellies in and weight them down with a 1gal zip lock bag filled with water, then rotate them daily.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

remsr said:


> Dump all the liquid into a stainless steel stock  pot, put the bellies in and weight them down with a 1gal zip lock bag filled with water, then rotate them daily.
> 
> Randy,




No, There wouldn't be enough liquid to do any more than lay under the bottom piece.

Bear


----------



## remsr

Add more cold water!

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

I can see I have to explain why you can't do some of these suggestions:

So if we Dry cure for 2 days, and lose some of the liquids from one or more of the bags;
We don't know how much we lost from which bag.
So some of the cure went into the meat, and some of the cure was lost with the loss of liquid that was leaked.

We can't just throw two pieces in a pot along with the captured liquid, because it would only be enough liquid for the bottom of one piece to lay in.
We also couldn't add much water, because that would dilute the cure that is in the recaptured liquid, so it would no longer be the proper amount of cure going into the meat.

My Suggestion:
I would do what I said in Post #282 (above).
Then if the test shows it's cured to center, you're good to go.
If it shows you aren't cured to center, I would recommend Hot Smoking it from 40° to 140° in less than 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I thought he was doing a wet brine in zip lock bags.
Obviously I’m old and don’t know much so I’ll just shut up. 
Randy,


----------



## petehalsted

Finally got to know this one off my list. Here's a link to my post








Thanks again Bear for all the great Step-By-Steps.


----------



## Ranger619

Bearcarver - first and foremost thank you for all of the information and encouragement you provide on this forum.  I think I've read at least half of your step-by-step guides.

Picked up a 9 pound pork belly from Costco and it is curing as of yesterday AM.  Went to rotate it this morning and I can feel that it is already starting to firm up.

Looking forward to smoking it in about a week or so in my MES 30 with AMNPS, then let it rest in the fridge for a couple of days before slicing.

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds Good, Scott !!
Alert me when you post it---I don't want to miss it, like I miss so many other good ones!!!

Bear


----------



## Ed Crain

Unless you have a dedicated fridge for this I would recommend putting the smoked bacon in bags to rest just finished 10lbs last night and the better half didn’t complain of everything tasting like smoke (learned from the first time and bear saying to do that lol)


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup---Definitely keeps the peace, Ed!!

Bear


----------



## Ranger619

Ed Crain said:


> Unless you have a dedicated fridge for this I would recommend putting the smoked bacon in bags to rest just finished 10lbs last night and the better half didn’t complain of everything tasting like smoke (learned from the first time and bear saying to do that lol)



Excellent point - will do on the bags.

Scott


----------



## Stargazer_1118

Where does one get Tender Quick?


----------



## Bearcarver

Stargazer_1118 said:


> Where does one get Tender Quick?



It's made by Morton's Salt.
I get mine from Wegman's (food market), but some Walmarts have it, and some Butcher Shops.
As a last resort you can get it from the Internet, but it's usually cheaper when bought at Food marts, locally.
Last bag I got was about $6 for a 2 pound bag.

Bear


----------



## Ishi

First crack at Bears recipe. I had to the soak the bacon for a hour to get the salt taste to my liking. Success for sure!


----------



## mneeley490

Wow, that's some lean bacon! BLT looks great!


----------



## ab canuck

Great looking Bacon. I like that!!! And great sammie....


----------



## HalfSmoked

I'll take one of those BLT's for sure that bacon looks awesome.

Warren


----------



## ironhorse07

JZ_Focus said:


> So I'm in the process of curing 9lbs of pork bellies for bacon right now.  I cut the slab into 3 smaller slabs so they would each fit into the larger zip bags I have.  2 days in I have noticed that 2 of the 3 bags have sprung leaks.  I have the bags in a large pan in case this would happen, but my concern is that I have read not to discard the liquid in the bags as it will reabsorb into the meat.  Should I be concerned that I have lost some of this liquid?


A little late to the party, just saw this. I wonder if at this point, with 2 out of 3 bags leaking, I think I would abandon the dry brine and move the bellies into an equilibrium wet brine like Pop's to finish.


----------



## banderson7474

Bear or anyone that has done it, is it a significant price difference buying the bacon and doing it yourself?  Just wondering if anyone has compared the price.


----------



## Bearcarver

banderson7474 said:


> Bear or anyone that has done it, is it a significant price difference buying the bacon and doing it yourself?  Just wondering if anyone has compared the price.



I haven't checked lately, but I'm sure it's still quite a bit cheaper to make your own, provided you get a fair price for the raw belly to start with.
However I believe anyone who has done a good job in making their own "Home cured & Smoked Bacon", would do it even if the cost was the same, because it would be Soooooooo Much Better Tasting!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

ironhorse07 said:


> A little late to the party, just saw this. I wonder if at this point, with 2 out of 3 bags leaking, I think I would abandon the dry brine and move the bellies into an equilibrium wet brine like Pop's to finish.



I never thought about that, but I think that would be the perfect "Fix" for that particular situation!! That should make it finish with not too much cure, but enough.
Wish I'd have though of it when the problem arose.

Thank You Doug,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Ishi said:


> First crack at Bears recipe. I had to the soak the bacon for a hour to get the salt taste to my liking. Success for sure!




Looks Great, Ishi!!!
Nice Bacon & Sammy!
I've never had any salty Bacon from my method, using TQ.
However There are numerous reasons it could be salty.
Here are just 2 common ones;
Not using enough Sugar to counter the salt in the TQ.
Curing too long. You can cure too long when Dry Curing with TQ. It's not the same as Brine Curing with #1 Cure.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have not done bellies since we use to butcher our own hogs. But I do Bears Canadian bacon all the time and the cost difference is major. Bacon runs from 5 to 7 dollars a pound you can buy pork loin for less than 2 dollars a pound average about 15 to 18 dollars for a whole loin. You will get 9 to 10 pound of Canadian bacon and its home made.

Warren


----------



## ironhorse07

banderson7474 said:


> Bear or anyone that has done it, is it a significant price difference buying the bacon and doing it yourself?  Just wondering if anyone has compared the price.


I would still make it if it cost more, it's like the difference between a garden tomato and a store bought tomato, no comparison.


----------



## Ishi

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Ishi!!!
> Nice Bacon & Sammy!
> I've never had any salty Bacon from my method, using TQ.
> However There are numerous reasons it could be salty.
> Here are just 2 common ones;
> Not using enough Sugar to counter the salt in the TQ.
> Curing too long. You can cure too long when Dry Curing with TQ. It's not the same as Brine Curing with #1 Cure.
> 
> Bear


This slab cured 10 days. I used 2 Tbs Dark Brown Sugar. I’m getting ready to start another slab. Any suggestions on the next one. I’m learning this stuff and it’s a blast so I’ll take more advice :) One thing this stuff tastes way better then store bought bacon for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ishi said:


> This slab cured 10 days. I used 2 Tbs Dark Brown Sugar. I’m getting ready to start another slab. Any suggestions on the next one. I’m learning this stuff and it’s a blast so I’ll take more advice :) One thing this stuff tastes way better then store bought bacon for sure.




I don't know how thick yours was but The 10 days should have been Fine.
I don't know how heavy your Belly was, but 2 TBS was good for 2 or 3 pounds.
I use Light Brown, but I don't know if that would matter---I never used Dark Brown.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

ironhorse07 said:


> A little late to the party, just saw this. I wonder if at this point, with 2 out of 3 bags leaking, I think I would abandon the dry brine and move the bellies into an equilibrium wet brine like Pop's to finish.


I actually finished the cure in the bags, and everything turned out just fine.  Very little liquid came out of the bag.  Biggest adjustment I have made moving forward is using 2 1/2 gallon bags instead of 1 gallon bags.  I've done several batches since, and they have all turned out very well.
I have used the pops brine method in the past as well, but everyone seems to prefer the dry brine method better.


----------



## Bearcarver

JZ_Focus said:


> I actually finished the cure in the bags, and everything turned out just fine.  Very little liquid came out of the bag.  Biggest adjustment I have made moving forward is using 2 1/2 gallon bags instead of 1 gallon bags.  I've done several batches since, and they have all turned out very well.
> I have used the pops brine method in the past as well, but everyone seems to prefer the dry brine method better.




Thank You for the Update, JZ!!
I prefer the TQ Dry Cure Bacon too.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Ishi said:


> I’m getting ready to start another slab. Any suggestions on the next one.


Maybe you started it already , but the last BBB i did , I left out the brown sugar . I like it like that .

I should have stated the fact said below about balance to the salt .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Maybe you started it already , but the last BBB i did , I left out the brown sugar . I like it like that .




Then you got lucky.
That will normally cause it to be very salty.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Bearcarver said:


> Then you got lucky.
> That will normally cause it to be very salty.
> 
> Bear




Yup.   The sugar offsets the salt.


----------



## chopsaw

Yeah I know that it is there to counter the salt , and almost said that when I posted . I should have , because I would hate to mess him up . 

Ish ,,, don't listen to me ! LOL . 
The BBB I just did was TQ only . No sugars . Gets a good rinse , no soak .


----------



## Braz

I picked up two bellies (8.1# and 11.6#) at my sort of local slaughterhouse/butcher. Cost this time was $2.30/lb. Usually they are around $2.80-3.00 so I am feeling smart. I will need get these into the cure this weekend because the tomatoes are coming along nicely. This will be my first go at "Extra Smokey." I'm probably going to use cherry.


----------



## Ishi

chopsaw said:


> Yeah I know that it is there to counter the salt , and almost said that when I posted . I should have , because I would hate to mess him up .
> 
> Ish ,,, don't listen to me ! LOL .
> The BBB I just did was TQ only . No sugars . Gets a good rinse , no soak .


No worries! Second belly two days into the cure. Per bears advice the sugar amount was increased. I will smoke it next weekend.


----------



## Bearcarver

Braz said:


> I picked up two bellies (8.1# and 11.6#) at my sort of local slaughterhouse/butcher. Cost this time was $2.30/lb. Usually they are around $2.80-3.00 so I am feeling smart. I will need get these into the cure this weekend because the tomatoes are coming along nicely. This will be my first go at "Extra Smokey." I'm probably going to use cherry.
> View attachment 370694
> View attachment 370695




Sounds Great, Braz!!
That's really a good price!
Gotta have it ready by the time them Tomatoes are ready---Can't keep a fresh Juicy Mater waiting!!
Just yell if you run into a question. I answer all Private messages.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Ishi said:


> No worries! Second belly two days into the cure. Per bears advice the sugar amount was increased. I will smoke it next weekend.



Great !!
After curing, just give it a real good rinse & hand rub under spigot. The slippery feel on the surface is due mostly to the surface salt.
Then take a couple interior slices for your salt-fry test. Check that the inside is Pink all the way to center to show complete cure. Then if the test comes out salty, soak to remedy. 
90% of mine need no soaking, and I never had to soak any more than 1 hour. Usually a good rinse is sufficient.

Bear


----------



## Marianne Kehr

Hi Bear, I new to making some bacon my question is what is " TQ "


----------



## kel krause

Marianne Kehr said:


> Hi Bear, I new to making some bacon my question is what is " TQ "


TQ  Tender Quick  (Meat cure it comes in a dark blue bag ) Morton Tender Quick


----------



## Bearcarver

Marianne Kehr said:


> Hi Bear, I new to making some bacon my question is what is " TQ "




Hi Neighbor!!
"TQ" is "Morton's Tender Quick".
It is a mixture of cure & seasonings, made by Morton Salt, designed specifically for "Home Curing".
I use it to Dry cure Meats, by adding:
1 TBS (1/2 ounce) to each pound of whole meat.
or mixing 1/2 TBS (1/4 ounce) to each pound of ground meat.

Bear


----------



## Marianne Kehr

Okay
I did some bacon , this was my First try Pepper Bacon and Maple Peppered Bacon and use Prague #1 Powder  (1 tsp per 5 lbs meat )


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great Marianne!!
You should start your own Thread with that, and give info on what you did, and show those pics, including the sliced, after you slice it.
Then others can comment on your stuff, and give suggestions if they have any.

That's Great, though---Keep it up. 
If you never had home smoked before, you're really in for a treat !!

Bear


----------



## Atl1530

Hey Bear How did you calculate your curing time with Tender Quick? The packaging says 24 hours. You have eight days. I am not challenging you on your information I am just wondering. I have my pork bellies. Brown Sugar and Tender Quick, I am ready to go. I do not want to make a mistake. 

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Atl1530 said:


> Hey Bear How did you calculate your curing time with Tender Quick? The packaging says 24 hours. You have eight days. I am not challenging you on your information I am just wondering. I have my pork bellies. Brown Sugar and Tender Quick, I am ready to go. I do not want to make a mistake.
> 
> Thanks




When they say 24 hours, they aren't curing the meat, and when Morton's does a 24 hour job, the next step they do is cook it at 350° until it's cooked to 145°IT.

*This is what I have in my original post, and it hasn't changed:
Calculating curing time:*
The thickest place on any of these belly pieces was just under 2".
I calculate there being 4 "half inches" in 2 inches, so that gives me the "4".
Then to that 4 (days), I add 2 more days for safety, the way I was taught.
So that would be 6 days.
I then usually add another 3 days on my own, unless I have scheduling problems that make me want to smoke a day or 2 in either direction.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
Every day, while curing, I remove the packages & flip them over, and massage them a bit.
Moisture will accumulate in the packages. I leave that in, because some of it is curing juices, and at the end of the curing process, it will nearly all be gone through reabsorption.

*On day 9,* I removed them from the fridge, rinsed them off in cold water, and soaked them in ice water for 1 hour, to remove surface salt. Then I patted them dry, cut a couple slices, and did a fry test for salt flavor---Just right!


Bear


----------



## Atl1530

Thank You


----------



## Atl1530

My pork belly rubbed down with the proper amount of Tender Quick, has been sitting at a consistent 37º since Saturday. Should there be any visual signs that the curing prosses is working? There is a little extra moisture in the bag but not much. 

Also, I was planning on smoking the cured pork belly after eight days, but life has changed that plan. Is it better to let it cure for the extra time or soak it in ice water, and refrigerate it until I can smoke it? It should be just a few days longer. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Bearcarver

Atl1530 said:


> My pork belly rubbed down with the proper amount of Tender Quick, has been sitting at a consistent 37º since Saturday. Should there be any visual signs that the curing prosses is working? There is a little extra moisture in the bag but not much.
> 
> Also, I was planning on smoking the cured pork belly after eight days, but life has changed that plan. Is it better to let it cure for the extra time or soak it in ice water, and refrigerate it until I can smoke it? It should be just a few days longer.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.




There's no real exterior signs of curing. The amount of juice doesn't say anything---It varies a lot.

I would keep it in cure for a few more days, if that's what your schedule calls for, but I would try to keep it under 14 days in cure. Then I'd soak it for an hour & give a couple slices a Salt-Fry Test.

Bear


----------



## Atl1530

Thanks Bear


----------



## Atl1530

Hey Bear 

 I just did the hour-long ice soak and fry test. It's a little on the salty side. Will a longer soak help to draw out any more salt

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Atl1530 said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> I just did the hour-long ice soak and fry test. It's a little on the salty side. Will a longer soak help to draw out any more salt
> 
> Thanks




That's my understanding.
I only had to do it once, about 8 years ago, but some have soaked it an hour at a time, changing the water every half hour. Just keep testing.
Some say slice up a couple taters & put them in the water to help draw the salt out. I never tried that myself, but that came from reputable guys.

With Dry curing, that usually happens with:
Too much Cure per weight of meat.
Too long in cure. 

Bear


----------



## Atl1530

I  weighed out the salt and meat with a Kitchen scale, so I know that was dead on.  Its been curing for 11 days.


----------



## Bearcarver

Atl1530 said:


> I  weighed out the salt and meat with a Kitchen scale, so I know that was dead on.  Its been curing for 11 days.



Hmmm, then it should only be very slightly salty. 11 days isn't too long.
I never notice too much salt on my Bacons, and I'm very Salt Sensitive, because I never add salt to anything since my Open Heart Fiasco, 6 years ago.

Bear


----------



## Atl1530

Wow, I am surprised you eat salt at all. Take care of yourself


----------



## Bearcarver

Atl1530 said:


> Wow, I am surprised you eat salt at all. Take care of yourself



Thanks,
I can't help but eat some sodium, because it's in everything, but I pick stuff that is low in sodium, and I never add any table salt to anything.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@denny ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

B
 Bubbasmoke
 ---Thank You for the Like, Bubba!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

R
 Robert Aulis
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

kunseimania
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

L
 Liink
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Liink

Bearcarver said:


> L
> Liink
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> 
> Bear


My buddy said nothing but great things about you and everything you post! I'm in the process of learning, so reading and loving lots!


----------



## Bearcarver

Liink said:


> My buddy said nothing but great things about you and everything you post! I'm in the process of learning, so reading and loving lots!



That's Great !!
I'm Glad You Joined Us!!
Enjoy!

Bear


----------



## Wardogg

Quick question.  Ill be started this method this evening for my first time attempt.  Is it either beneficial, neutral, or harmful to vacuum seal the fresh sides during the curing process?


----------



## slotown

I do a partial vacuum on mine. I find the vacuum seal is better than a ziploc bag.  I do keep it loose with partial air so the juices can flow everywhere.


----------



## Braz

slotown said:


> I do a partial vacuum on mine. I find the vacuum seal is better than a ziploc bag.  I do keep it loose with partial air so the juices can flow everywhere.


Same here.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wardogg said:


> Quick question.  Ill be started this method this evening for my first time attempt.  Is it either beneficial, neutral, or harmful to vacuum seal the fresh sides during the curing process?




I'd call it "Neutral".
As you see, some like to use the Vac Seal, but leave it slightly loose.
I use the Ziplocks, and squeeze the air out by hand. I don't like to use my vac sealer when there's a chance to suck up liquid during the process.
It's really up to you, but if you vac seal it, don't hold it long enough to make it too tight.

Sorry I was late answering this (Death in Family).

Bear


----------



## Wardogg

Bearcarver said:


> I'd call it "Neutral".
> As you see, some like to use the Vac Seal, but leave it slightly loose.
> I use the Ziplocks, and squeeze the air out by hand. I don't like to use my vac sealer when there's a chance to suck up liquid during the process.
> It's really up to you, but if you vac seal it, don't hold it long enough to make it too tight.
> 
> Sorry I was late answering this (Death in Family).
> 
> Bear


Sorry for your loss. 


 I took their advice and did a partial seal.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Just remember to turn it every day.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked

Thanks Bear.

Warren


----------



## WSM_22

Bearcarver


I followed the recipe and getting ready to smoke my bellies tomorrow however, when frying up some to test for flavor and salt I noticed that it was lacking both.   I know flavor will come when the meat is smoked and the flavors concentrate but what about the salt? 

Should I add some kosher salt?  You ever run into it not having enough salt?

Cured for 12 days.


----------



## Bearcarver

WSM_22 said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> I followed the recipe and getting ready to smoke my bellies tomorrow however, when frying up some to test for flavor and salt I noticed that it was lacking both.   I know flavor will come when the meat is smoked and the flavors concentrate but what about the salt?
> 
> Should I add some kosher salt?  You ever run into it not having enough salt?
> 
> Cured for 12 days.


Definitely Don't add any Salt ! Most of my Bacon batches have very little if any salt flavor, in the end.
If it isn't salty, that's a good thing, as long as you used the amount of TQ that my instructions said.
And "Yes", the Good flavor will come from the Smoking.

Bear


----------

